# Welcome to the new PurseForum



## Vlad

Hello all, welcome to yet another iteration of our beloved community. Most of what you see should be familiar, at least on the surface. Underneath the paint there's a lot of modernizing that's gone into this build, which should make things more enjoyable for you to interact with our community. The forum is now a lot more mobile friendly, faster and more reliable. Posting comments, reacting to other users' posts and sharing pictures is now easier than ever before.

The good news is that this new software allows us to finally embark on some cool new forum features and initiatives that I have been putting off developing on the old platform. So in that spirit, stay tuned for some really cool, new bits hitting TPF in the coming weeks and months.

Some highlights of this new TPF version:


You can now react to posts, similarly to how you would on other social platforms (go beyond the _like_)
Collapse sub-forums and sticky threads to get to active discussions quicker.
Easy Giphy integration. Nothing says how you feel about a topic than an animated GIF from your fave movie or show.




The Trending tab is back - a cool new way to discover where the discussions are lively right now!
Post new threads right inside your favorite forum. Just look for the block above the thread listing and click or tap it. Voila!
Find Threads offers a new way to find threads you posted in or threads that are unanswered, so you can help out the community.
...and much more. I'll be posting announcements of new features as they roll out.

Cheers to you and thank you for being a part of this community for the past 15 years. Post any feedback you may have below and we'll make sure to address it.


----------



## Vlad

Notices are currently broken and will hopefully be mended by tomorrow. Hence most people won't know about this announcement thread. Sigh... always something breaks.


----------



## JenJBS

Love the updates! Thanks for all your hard work on them!


----------



## caannie

Is OG gone? I miss seeing it on my profile.


----------



## muchstuff

Looking good, thanks for this, gonna have fun exploring tonight!


----------



## Yoshi1296

That was quick! I thought this was gonna be a couple weeks haha. Thanks for the update! Looks good!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Not seeing where you can react to posts?


----------



## travelbliss

The ads seem bigger....

Is there any chance the PF "app" will make a comeback ??


----------



## Vlad

travelbliss said:


> The ads seem bigger....
> 
> Is there any chance the PF "app" will make a comeback ??



The ads are the same, though I will request blocking larger sizes.

A new app is being developed!


----------



## Vlad

Bag*Snob said:


> Not seeing where you can react to posts?



Mouse over the "Like" link.


----------



## cloverleigh

Look forward to the new app real soon...I’m like  going through mobile tpf withdrawal already


----------



## 19flowers

looking good - thanks, Vlad!!


----------



## travelbliss

Vlad said:


> The ads are the same, though I will request blocking larger sizes.
> 
> A new app is being developed!



thank you !! can't wait for the app... appreciate all the strong work you and Megs do !!


----------



## JenJBS

Just curious why some of the attachments display differently now than they did before, while others still display the same way they did before?


----------



## kipp

Help!  I am unable to log in on my computer, only on my phone. I put in my name and password and nothing happens.  What should I do?  Thank you in advance!

ETA:  Sorry I was already signed in on another window---maybe that was the problem.  My apologies.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Vlad said:


> The ads are the same, though I will request blocking larger sizes.
> 
> A new app is being developed!



Wonderful news! I'm looking forward to viewing TPF on a bonafide app again.


----------



## sjunky13

TY Vlad!Have some pancakes!


----------



## crisbac

Browsing the new tPF... Such a change! 
Can't wait to see the app! 
Thank you dear @Megs and @Vlad for the hard work! 
And... I'm not so sure if I like the "like faces"... (similar to Facebook...?) 
Great idea about the Bookmarks!


----------



## Possum

I'm loving the new format! Thanks @Vlad


----------



## Bag*Snob

Thanks @Vlad


----------



## Annawakes

It looks great.  I’m so happy it’s back, thank you!!!


----------



## RueMonge

Yes, it looks good. I like that there are no ads on the right margin.
I do miss seeing someone’s sign up year and post number without having to touch the arrow under the name. It’s a tool that helps remember people in addition to name and pic, for me.


----------



## nvie

Happy to see TPF back again...what happened to OG status?


----------



## LaMiaMia

I was finally hoping for a Loewe thread among the premier designers .


----------



## snibor

What’s the difference between what’s new and new posts.  It looks the same?


----------



## zinacef

It looked like the old Tpf but modernized version. Looks good and friendly.  @meg and Vlad,Thank you for maintaining this site, I don’t think there is something like this anywhere.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Excellent new look and features! Congratulations Megs and Vlad!

Maybe I'm missing something but, as someone who always heads to PurseForum first each day, I miss the link to PurseBlog from the top forum bar.


----------



## crisbac

I agree with @zinacef, it reminds me of the old TPF! 
But ups... I think I’ll need glasses... The small typography in light gray is too light for me.


----------



## IntheOcean

Not sure I like the rounded icons. The old square or rectangular-shaped one looked better, IMO.


----------



## Megs

BigPurseSue said:


> Excellent new look and features! Congratulations Megs and Vlad!
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something but, as someone who always heads to PurseForum first each day, I miss the link to PurseBlog from the top forum bar.



Ah yes, will ask @Vlad to add that back!


----------



## Hq8

feel happy welcome back


----------



## suedoc

Thank you for updates!

Before the update, I had a TPF “home page” that showed just the forums I like to follow - this is the link I would use:



			https://forum.purseblog.com/home/
		


Is there a new way to bookmark forums and show them on a single page? Thanks!


----------



## Katel

Congratulations @Vlad - pretty quick and smooth for a big overhaul.
Looks super functional and I was able to get around easily on my first go around - which is huge usability-wise.
Maybe because I’m on my iPhone - but it’s not as visually interesting anymore? Fonts are blocky and plain and there’s no banners/color? 
Also I miss the few pages (numbers) at the bottom for searching - looks like there’s an option to go to the last or the next or the first post but not a couple three back? Is there a place to search for page number? That is useful.
Miss the OG.
But altogether - hats off!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Just a quick question @Vlad not sure where to ask but I'll ask here. 

Before, for notifications of the threads youre following, (the bell button on the top right), it seems like the notification algorithm would not send me a notification of a recent posting on a thread I'm following if I haven't visited it in some time. Is that an expected behavior? I was curious because I would miss out on a lot of threads being updated with new posts because the notification algorithm would assume I wasn't interested in the thread because I did not visit it after a while. I would find out by going through the threads manually and finding that the thread in particular would be updated with several posts. I would then wonder why they wouldn't show up in my notifications sections. I noticed a pattern and wondered if this was a bug or an expected behavior. Hope this makes sense. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vlad

Yoshi1296 said:


> Just a quick question @Vlad not sure where to ask but I'll ask here.
> 
> Before, for notifications of the threads youre following, (the bell button on the top right), it seems like the notification algorithm would not send me a notification of a recent posting on a thread I'm following if I haven't visited it in some time. Is that an expected behavior? I was curious because I would miss out on a lot of threads being updated with new posts because the notification algorithm would assume I wasn't interested in the thread because I did not visit it after a while. I would find out by going through the threads manually and finding that the thread in particular would be updated with several posts. I would then wonder why they wouldn't show up in my notifications sections. I noticed a pattern and wondered if this was a bug or an expected behavior. Hope this makes sense. Thanks in advance!



Check your alert settings here: https://forum.purseblog.com/account/preferences

There you can set to be alerted if there are new posts to threads or forums you watch.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Vlad said:


> Check your alert settings here: https://forum.purseblog.com/account/preferences
> 
> There you can set to be alerted if there are new posts to threads or forums you watch.



I have those switched on already, but it still does that sometimes. Weird, I feel like it might be the only case for me?


----------



## muchstuff

Yoshi1296 said:


> I have those switched on already, but it still does that sometimes. Weird, I feel like it might be the only case for me?


@Vlad can we clarify what an alert is? I've asked this once before, I get email alerts on some replies to my posts but not others. There's also the bell icon that shows an alert on the website when someone quotes me or replies to a thread I watch but I have to admit to not reading those as it's easier to simply go through the new posts. I'd like to understand what justifies an email alert vs. one under that's only under the bell icon.


----------



## A bottle of Red

I'm having some issues now; when I click next it goes to the last page rather than the next page?
When I click go to new posts, it takes me to a random post on any page (from mid may) not the most current posts?


----------



## IntheOcean

Katel said:


> but it’s not as visually interesting anymore? Fonts are blocky and plain and there’s no banners/color?


Second that! This new forum is certainly quicker and seems more functional! I only

But the old one had this very nice elegant feel to it. The font and the pinkish/reddish theme were really nice. This new larger font just doesn't look as good.

Also, is there a way to be able to see attached images stretched to the width of the window? It is such a nuisance to have to click on every attached picture preview.

ETA: not sure if this came with the new forum or I've just not been paying attention before, but I love the Bookmark feature!


----------



## Vlad

IntheOcean said:


> Second that! This new forum is certainly quicker and seems more functional! I only
> 
> But the old one had this very nice elegant feel to it. The font and the pinkish/reddish theme were really nice. This new larger font just doesn't look as good.
> 
> Also, is there a way to be able to see attached images stretched to the width of the window? It is such a nuisance to have to click on every attached picture preview.
> 
> ETA: not sure if this came with the new forum or I've just not been paying attention before, but I love the Bookmark feature!



The bookmark feature is new, thanks for noticing!

We've pretty much retained the red/black theme from the previous version, the different sections have the same accent colors as before as well (with additional places where these accents now show). What has changed is the forum font which I changed in favor of a universally supported font that doesn't require additional loading of extra fonts from a source. There's still some tweaking to do, this is by no means the final form that the forum will run going forward!  

I am also looking into inline attachments like we did before, I too find the thumbnail default for attachments rather annoying! It's on my list!


----------



## bababebi

Vlad, Congrats on the Update! Would it be possible to re instate the link to my Watched *Forums*? It truly saved a boatload of time and it is gone. Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

bababebi said:


> Vlad, Congrats on the Update! Would it be possible to re instate the link to my Watched *Forums*? It truly saved a boatload of time and it is gone. Thank you.



Watched Forums is now under the *Watched* navigation up top.


----------



## HoneyLocks

Megs said:


> Ah yes, will ask @Vlad to add that back!


For me, the link is here, but it is still called Nav.pblink

Edit: 10 min later that link is gone. Still working hard?


Will there be a dark theme? My eyes would appreciate very much!


----------



## southernbelle43

So far I really like the new site, especially the "similar posts" suggestions that come up. Very nicely done and fast, wow. I also like the preview which will keep me from posting my replies inside the posters' quotes. But don't hold me to that, I tend to have very fast typing fingers.


----------



## Swanky

I've noticed 2 things:
1) I don't stay logged in, on a computer or on my iPhone browsing Safari
2) It doesn't remember that I read something when I was on my phone earlier today, so I had to re-read most of this thread again when I just looked from my computer


----------



## littleblackbag

Pictures are too big! Otherwise lovely. xx


----------



## A1aGypsy

Love it! So many great new features!


----------



## cmars

Thank you for the updates! It's running so much better on my phone and looks great too!


----------



## Katel

Katel said:


> Congratulations @Vlad - pretty quick and smooth for a big overhaul.
> Looks super functional and I was able to get around easily on my first go around - which is huge usability-wise.
> Maybe because I’m on my iPhone - but it’s not as visually interesting anymore? Fonts are blocky and plain and there’s no banners/color?
> Also I miss the few pages (numbers) at the bottom for searching - looks like there’s an option to go to the last or the next or the first post but not a couple three back? Is there a place to search for page number? That is useful.
> Miss the OG.
> But altogether - hats off!


Also @Vlad - no page numbers at the top? That was my incentive to login so I didn’t have to scroll to the bottom to find out where I was last...
ETA - it’s very fast!


----------



## doni

Thanks, it is all looking great


----------



## Vlad

Katel said:


> Also @Vlad - no page numbers at the top? That was my incentive to login so I didn’t have to scroll to the bottom to find out where I was last...
> ETA - it’s very fast!



good point, I will need to see how to turn on page navigation up top for mobile.


----------



## crisbac

I miss the other fonts...


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Thread lists - did the creation date (and user name) previously show above the latest reply name & date?  It's a bit confusing.

I like the what's new icon and the site is now faster on my phone.


----------



## Hyacinth

I wish the fonts were just a bit darker and heavier - and LARGER. Light or medium gray against white is rough on my 70-year old eyes. Looking at the Page number box in the upper left corner of this page showing page numbers 1 to 4, I can barely see the numbers. Light gray fonts really aren't Senior-friendly.

Here's one browser, I've had to Zoom it way up just to read the text



	

		
			
		

		
	
:

and here's the current index page for this subforum, try to read the page number selection boxes under "Welcome to the new PurseForum"







and a different browser (Chrome), at standard 100 percent the information about the post details (date, time, poster) toward the right is almost impossible to read.I have to Zoom it up to around 115-120 percent to read it. And that's just the size, the color is also too light for me to read easily.





The rest looks good so far but I'll wait until I have time to check out the rest of the changes. Assuming I can read the information and instructions. I didn't read this entire thread to see if other members who are older or who have vision problems are experiencing the same thing, maybe it's just me.

Thanks!

ETA  sorry I don't know why that one thumbnail posted twice. And now a second one. It seems that when we edit a post now, the photos or thumbnails are repeated. Something else to look into? I'm doing it the same way I always do.


----------



## Vlad

@Hyacinth I hear you on the font front and have been meaning to address this. I agree the light grey on lighter grey is hard on the eyes.

The attachment auto insert is something new, I turned it off for now. I need to find a way to auto-insert the full attachments inline, as it was previously.


----------



## Awillow

Vlad, congratulations on pulling off a large update smoothly.  I do a lot of searches on tpf, and it looks like some of the search functionality is gone (or I am missing it).  

Is there a way to search only the thread you are in?  For example, if I know I am looking for a particular 70 cm hermes scarf, can I just search in the "Ode to 70s" thread rather than the entire H forum?

Thanks.


----------



## Flowerlily

Congrats!

I noticed my alerts page is only 1 page long while my list was much longer in the old version. Is it possible to get multiple alert pages. I use them for example to go superfast to my favourite threatds.


----------



## Vlad

Awillow said:


> Is there a way to search only the thread you are in?  For example, if I know I am looking for a particular 70 cm hermes scarf, can I just search in the "Ode to 70s" thread rather than the entire H forum?






Yes, you absolutely can. When in a thread, hit the search icon and then specify if you want to search everywhere, in threads, this current forum or the current thread. Voila!


----------



## Suncatcher

I have always wondered what OG means?


----------



## Awillow

Vlad said:


> View attachment 4754904
> 
> 
> Yes, you absolutely can. When in a thread, hit the search icon and then specify if you want to search everywhere, in threads, this current forum or the current thread. Voila!


Got it!  Thanks!  That is a super helpful feature for me.


----------



## Vlad

Suncatcher said:


> I have always wondered what OG means?



That is a _good question_. 



Flowerlily said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I noticed my alerts page is only 1 page long while my list was much longer in the old version. Is it possible to get multiple alert pages. I use them for example to go superfast to my favourite threatds.



I don't think there is a strict limit on alerts, I can look into it. You can also bookmark your favorite threads now or _Watch_ them, so you receive alerts when there are new posts.


----------



## Flowerlily

Vlad said:


> That is a _good question_.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is a strict limit on alerts, I can look into it. You can also bookmark your favorite threads now or _Watch_ them, so you receive alerts when there are new posts.


Already found a way around it. When I click the 'bell' icon on the top right of the screen I only see 1 page of alerts, but when I go via my account and click 'reactions received' there is also a tab 'like' and there I can see all my likes.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I'm noticing that my screen is getting scrunched in the middle and there is a lot of grey space on either side plus pretty large ads. Can this be fixed?


----------



## lorihmatthews

Here's a better example.


----------



## runner22

In the past version you could click on a dropdown menu that showed all of the different subforums. Is that feature gone with the new version or do you have to click on the forum button?


----------



## Vlad

lorihmatthews said:


> I'm noticing that my screen is getting scrunched in the middle and there is a lot of grey space on either side plus pretty large ads. Can this be fixed?



Look down below the bottom breadcrumb and there you will find a red/pink button that allow you to toggle the page width. Hit it and watch the magic unfold!


----------



## Vlad

runner22 said:


> In the past version you could click on a dropdown menu that showed all of the different subforums. Is that feature gone with the new version or do you have to click on the forum button?



I am adding this at a later point as it doesn't come stock with the forum software.


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> Look down below the bottom breadcrumb and there you will find a red/pink button that allow you to toggle the page width. Hit it and watch the magic unfold!


What is this breadcrumb of which you speak?   I see no button...


----------



## Vlad

muchstuff said:


> What is this breadcrumb of which you speak?   I see no button...



Very bottom of the page, just above the black footer.


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> Very bottom of the page, just above the black footer.
> 
> View attachment 4755749


It doesn't show on my Mac or on my phone?


----------



## Vlad

muchstuff said:


> It doesn't show on my Mac or on my phone?



So it only shows if the browser window is larger than the max width of the content table. Try to enlarge the window or maximize it. Otherwise the forum is already as wide as it can on your computer.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Vlad said:


> Hello all, welcome to yet another iteration of our beloved community. Most of what you see should be familiar, at least on the surface. Underneath the paint there's a lot of modernizing that's gone into this build, which should make things more enjoyable for you to interact with our community. The forum is now a lot more mobile friendly, faster and more reliable. Posting comments, reacting to other users' posts and sharing pictures is now easier than ever before.
> 
> The good news is that this new software allows us to finally embark on some cool new forum features and initiatives that I have been putting off developing on the old platform. So in that spirit, stay tuned for some really cool, new bits hitting TPF in the coming weeks and months.
> 
> Some highlights of this new TPF version:
> 
> 
> You can now react to posts, similarly to how you would on other social platforms (go beyond the _like_)
> Collapse sub-forums and sticky threads to get to active discussions quicker.
> Easy Giphy integration. Nothing says how you feel about a topic than an animated GIF from your fave movie or show.
> 
> View attachment 4753303
> 
> 
> The Trending tab is back - a cool new way to discover where the discussions are lively right now!
> Post new threads right inside your favorite forum. Just look for the block above the thread listing and click or tap it. Voila!
> Find Threads offers a new way to find threads you posted in or threads that are unanswered, so you can help out the community.
> ...and much more. I'll be posting announcements of new features as they roll out.
> 
> Cheers to you and thank you for being a part of this community for the past 15 years. Post any feedback you may have below and we'll make sure to address it.



I just want to like this post because you posted a gif of one of my favorite actors in one of my favorite movies lol. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> So it only shows if the browser window is larger than the max width of the content table. Try to enlarge the window or maximize it. Otherwise the forum is already as wide as it can on your computer.


I guess that's it then. I was hoping to be able to centre the column of threads when I'm looking at new posts, they're right justified and it feels a little awkward.


----------



## shiba

Vlad said:


> Very bottom of the page, just above the black footer.
> 
> View attachment 4755749


I tried this, it increased the width of the forum names (1st column) and did not increase the width of the posts. I like to see the latest responses in the forum to see if there has been any activity.


----------



## pinky7129

Any updates on the app?


----------



## crisbac

Please, delete.


----------



## lorihmatthews

shiba said:


> I tried this, it increased the width of the forum names (1st column) and did not increase the width of the posts. I like to see the latest responses in the forum to see if there has been any activity.



Me too. Once I'm in an individual thread it stretches to the width of the page but the home page is still not right.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Vlad said:


> Look down below the bottom breadcrumb and there you will find a red/pink button that allow you to toggle the page width. Hit it and watch the magic unfold!



Still doesn't widen the home page though.

And my name doesn't fit on one line anymore either. LOL


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you for all of your hard work! I think the search function is much improved and I have used it several times already. A quick question, in the past, if I wanted to re-read a thread I follow that I was caught up on, it would automatically take me to the last post (usually I want to remind myself of what I read earlier that day). Now, it is automatically taking me to the first post if I have already read the thread through. Is there a way to change this? Thank you!


----------



## Indiana

LaMiaMia said:


> I was finally hoping for a Loewe thread among the premier designers .


Me too!


----------



## 19flowers

shiba said:


> I tried this, it increased the width of the forum names (1st column) and did not increase the width of the posts. I like to see the latest responses in the forum to see if there has been any activity.


same for me -- a lot of open space in the middle, then the posts on the right side are cut off so I can't really read what they are....


----------



## Vlad

shiba said:


> I tried this, it increased the width of the forum names (1st column) and did not increase the width of the posts. I like to see the latest responses in the forum to see if there has been any activity.





19flowers said:


> same for me -- a lot of open space in the middle, then the posts on the right side are cut off so I can't really read what they are....



I see what you mean, I can see to adjust those column percentages.


----------



## Katel

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for all of your hard work! I think the search function is much improved and I have used it several times already. A quick question, in the past, if I wanted to re-read a thread I follow that I was caught up on, it would automatically take me to the last post (usually I want to remind myself of what I read earlier that day). Now, it is automatically taking me to the first post if I have already read the thread through. Is there a way to change this? Thank you!



Hi @nicole0612! @Vlad, I was coming here to ask the same question. If there is no new activity, then it takes us to the first post in the thread ... clicking on the thread title used to bring me to my last read post...I would love that back, and to have the same top and bottom page number navigation that we had before, where you could choose to go back a page or two, from either the top of the page or the bottom, to make sure you had caught up.


----------



## nicole0612

I also still don’t get notifications when someone quotes me or tags me, as above. I just have to watch every forum I comment on and hope that I don’t ignore someone if they reply! I have my settings clicked to email me, but I never get emails or notifications for quotes, tags or profile posts, but almost always get them for new activity on threads I request email updates on and for direct messages. Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

nicole0612 said:


> I also still don’t get notifications when someone quotes me or tags me, as above. I just have to watch every forum I comment on and hope that I don’t ignore someone if they reply! I have my settings clicked to email me, but I never get emails or notifications for quotes, tags or profile posts, but almost always get them for new activity on threads I request email updates on and for direct messages. Any ideas? Thank you.


Same.


----------



## leechiyong

I was wondering if the ability to embed media from Instagram will be brought back.  I preferred that over taking screenshots and citing as it enabled me to link directly off the page and many posts are now incomplete as these items no longer display.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Before the change there was "Newest Threads" under Members online? Is that coming back by any chance? I would always look at it to see what New Thread(s) there were. There is only now "Latest Posts."


----------



## buffalogal

Not sure is this has been mentioned (but similar to the “take me to the last read message in thread”) I used to see the number of pages/last page links right in the list of threads for each forum and would just jump to the last page a lot. That was handy especially on the super long threads. But overall it looks nice! Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

buffalogal said:


> Not sure is this has been mentioned (but similar to the “take me to the last read message in thread”) I used to see the number of pages/last page links right in the list of threads for each forum and would just jump to the last page a lot. That was handy especially on the super long threads. But overall it looks nice! Thanks!


I really liked that feature too, but I've discovered that if you click the date (where I've circled in the pic), it will take you to the last post in a thread.


----------



## Vlad

leechiyong said:


> I was wondering if the ability to embed media from Instagram will be brought back.  I preferred that over taking screenshots and citing as it enabled me to link directly off the page and many posts are now incomplete as these items no longer display.



This functionality has been restored and IG and various other media sites now automatically embed!


----------



## leechiyong

Vlad said:


> This functionality has been restored and IG and various other media sites now automatically embed!


Yay!


----------



## Vlad

Katel said:


> Hi @nicole0612! @Vlad, I was coming here to ask the same question. If there is no new activity, then it takes us to the first post in the thread ... clicking on the thread title used to bring me to my last read post...I would love that back, and to have the same top and bottom page number navigation that we had before, where you could choose to go back a page or two, from either the top of the page or the bottom, to make sure you had caught up.



So with no new activity, do as @V0N1B2 suggested and hit the date link in the last column (that shows the last poster). That will bring you to the very last post in the thread.

Otherwise, clicking on the thread title when bold brings you, by default, to the newest unread posts in a thread.


----------



## Vlad

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Before the change there was "Newest Threads" under Members online? Is that coming back by any chance? I would always look at it to see what New Thread(s) there were. There is only now "Latest Posts."



I am looking into bringing that back!


----------



## Vlad

nicole0612 said:


> I also still don’t get notifications when someone quotes me or tags me, as above. I just have to watch every forum I comment on and hope that I don’t ignore someone if they reply! I have my settings clicked to email me, but I never get emails or notifications for quotes, tags or profile posts, but almost always get them for new activity on threads I request email updates on and for direct messages. Any ideas? Thank you.



So... I see 15,000+ unread alerts on that screenshot. Tap the "burger" icon top left and then hit the bell icon.  

Regarding email notifications, make sure you check your ISP's spam folder as our emails sometimes get flagged as spam. If they do, just mark them as _not spam_ and you'll start receiving them going forward.


----------



## Katel

Vlad said:


> So with no new activity, do as @V0N1B2 suggested and hit the date link in the last column (that shows the last poster). That will bring you to the very last post in the thread.
> 
> Otherwise, clicking on the thread title when bold brings you, by default, to the newest unread posts in a thread.


Thanks @Vlad - on my phone the interface doesn’t come up that way - there’s no timestamp - it’s just on the desktop.
If you were to add the page numbers at the top, I’ll just click the last page.  Otherwise, it’s scroll to the bottom and hit the last page.
ETA: I just went to check and it does have date stamps on the phone, but some are old - see pic


----------



## nicole0612

Vlad said:


> So with no new activity, do as @V0N1B2 suggested and hit the date link in the last column (that shows the last poster). That will bring you to the very last post in the thread.
> 
> Otherwise, clicking on the thread title when bold brings you, by default, to the newest unread posts in a thread.





Vlad said:


> So... I see 15,000+ unread alerts on that screenshot. Tap the "burger" icon top left and then hit the bell icon.
> 
> Regarding email notifications, make sure you check your ISP's spam folder as our emails sometimes get flagged as spam. If they do, just mark them as _not spam_ and you'll start receiving them going forward.


Thank you on both counts Vlad, that is helpful. Also, sorry to the 15,000+ who I never responded to


----------



## shiba

Any update on the jumping around due to the ads at the top? It moves at least 3 times when the page loads. The smaller ads don't seem to cause the same issue, although they come up very seldom.


----------



## Vlad

shiba said:


> Any update on the jumping around due to the ads at the top? It moves at least 3 times when the page loads. The smaller ads don't seem to cause the same issue, although they come up very seldom.



Indeed, I am working with the ad network to minimize the page movement. Should have this completed tomorrow!


----------



## southernbelle43

Strangely enough I have NO jerking on my MacBook now or my iPad. I wonder why some do and some don't. This may drive Vlad batty, lol.


----------



## acrowcounted

Small nit... the most recent posts in the Sub-Forums preview section do not properly un-bold after reading, when viewed from the main forum. Here is an example screenshot from the Hermes area. I am fully caught up with all three bolded posts and yet they remain bold typeface. Hopefully it’s an easy fix. If not, no biggie.


----------



## shiba

Vlad said:


> Indeed, I am working with the ad network to minimize the page movement. Should have this completed tomorrow!



I think it worked! Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

shiba said:


> I think it worked! Thank you!



Yeah!!


----------



## Vlad

acrowcounted said:


> Small nit... the most recent posts in the Sub-Forums preview section do not properly un-bold after reading, when viewed from the main forum. Here is an example screenshot from the Hermes area. I am fully caught up with all three bolded posts and yet they remain bold typeface. Hopefully it’s an easy fix. If not, no biggie.



Try to go into the sub and hitting the *Mark Read* button and see if that resolves it!


----------



## acrowcounted

Vlad said:


> Try to go into the sub and hitting the *Mark Read* button and see if that resolves it!


Worked! The thread title on the right is still bolded but I think that’s intentional and something I will get used to. Thanks so much. The new site is super fast!


----------



## Vlad

acrowcounted said:


> Worked! The thread title on the right is still bolded but I think that’s intentional and something I will get used to. Thanks so much. The new site is super fast!


----------



## bisbee

I read TPF on my iPad.  I normally use it vertically.  The headings that show up at the top of the screen when held horizontally are hidden when the screen is vertical...see below.  Can that be changed?  Should I do something?


----------



## Vlad

bisbee said:


> I read TPF on my iPad.  I normally use it vertically.  The headings that show up at the top of the screen when held horizontally are hidden when the screen is vertical...see below.  Can that be changed?  Should I do something?



So unfortunately that is by design, as the full navigation wouldn't fit within the available space. You can find the same navigation links by hitting the three-lined burger icon on the top left!


----------



## Katel

Katel said:


> Thanks @Vlad - on my phone the interface doesn’t come up that way - there’s no timestamp - it’s just on the desktop.
> If you were to add the page numbers at the top, I’ll just click the last page.  Otherwise, it’s scroll to the bottom and hit the last page.
> ETA: I just went to check and it does have date stamps on the phone, but some are old -



THANK YOU, @Vlad!


----------



## V0N1B2

@Vlad what is this (circled in red) icon? Is it supposed to be a direct link to PM someone?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

V0N1B2 said:


> @Vlad what is this (circled in red) icon? Is it supposed to be a direct link to PM someone?
> View attachment 4760529



It's the OP icon. It doesn't do anything when I click on it, it only reads: "Original Poster."  HTH!


----------



## V0N1B2

lovlouisvuitton said:


> It's the OP icon. It doesn't do anything when I click on it, it only reads: "Original Poster."  HTH!


Thanks. I could not figure that one out!


----------



## IntheOcean

Is there a way to minimize the top bar? With the font being larger now, the top bar plus the usual Chrome Searchbar and Bookmarks bar make the area where the actual forum is displayed really small on my 15" screen. I didn't find anything in the Settings. Is there a possibility to minimize the top bar and only show it when the mouse is moved to the top?


----------



## Vlad

IntheOcean said:


> Is there a way to minimize the top bar? With the font being larger now, the top bar plus the usual Chrome Searchbar and Bookmarks bar make the area where the actual forum is displayed really small on my 15" screen. I didn't find anything in the Settings. Is there a possibility to minimize the top bar and only show it when the mouse is moved to the top?



I do not believe there is a way to collapse it. _But_ alternatively you can go to your System Preferences - Displays - Resolution: Scaled and select the More Space setting to offer more screen real estate.


----------



## IntheOcean

Vlad said:


> I do not believe there is a way to collapse it. _But_ alternatively you can go to your System Preferences - Displays - Resolution: Scaled and select the More Space setting to offer more screen real estate.
> 
> View attachment 4762321


Not a MacOS user here, sorry 
But it's OK, I'll just get used to it eventually. There's always full-screen mode anyhow.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Is there no longer a forum listing on every page?


----------



## Vlad

IntheOcean said:


> Not a MacOS user here, sorry
> But it's OK, I'll just get used to it eventually. There's always full-screen mode anyhow.



Apologies for making the assumption!



mrsinsyder said:


> Is there no longer a forum listing on every page?



Not at the moment but looking to bring it back.


----------



## Antonia

I noticed when I'm on my phone, I have to turn it sideways when I want to click on the last post of a thread.  Maybe once there is an app, that will all be fixed?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Hi Vlad - first thank you for all your hard work - for the most part I am enjoying the changes.
I do have one issue - often when I try to use the smilies/emojies (in this last instance, the faint emoji), the page jumps and I often have trouble finding where it inserted and getting back to where I was before the page jumped.
This last time - it was the fainting emoji - the cursor was where I wanted to insert it, but the page jumped and it went to the bottom of the page… which was a long page of quotes. I then had trouble scrolling back up to where I had wanted to insert it because the page kept jumping. 
Long story short - I was so frustrated I cut my responses short. And here I am!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

The layout causes the titles of the threads in the sub forum to be truncated because the ”Latest Posts“ column is next to it.  Perhaps the “Latest Posts” could be moved to the bottom of the page.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Hi Vlad!

Thanks for your and everyone's hard work.  I'm loving the range in reaction emojis!

Would it be possible to put Latest Replies and Latest Threads in the right margin when we're in a thread again?  I find that's how I wind up exploring various threads/forums more, and I discover new bags/trends I otherwise wouldn't have sought out if I were to manually go to the main Forums page to check out "my usual" haunts.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Is the «Inventory» section permanently gone? Loved that feature on my profile to keep track of my collection and wishlist, but now I can’t seem to find it anywhere  Besides this, I love the new layout and features


----------



## southernbelle43

Is there a way to remove all of the SOLD items on the Auction Thread.  It is so cluttered.


----------



## paula3boys

southernbelle43 said:


> Is there a way to remove all of the SOLD items on the Auction Thread.  It is so cluttered.


I noticed that I can no longer close my thread after I sold an item. I keep "reporting" my own threads so that someone can close them and move them to the graveyard. I miss being able to do that myself!


----------



## ksuromax

i took a few days to familiarise myself and i find the navigation clear and comfortable, all seems to work well and smooth  
i add my voice to the choir of requesting to bring back the pages


----------



## stilly

I like the new format *Vlad* and crew. It looks fresh and new!


----------



## gagabag

Congrats on the update! It’s a good change and I’m getting used to it.

I prefer seeing the photos without having to do more clicking (like before) but the thumbnail is just too small. Clicking on it opens to a humongous photo, which I love admiring all the details. But it’s been quite disappointing really as most of the time I get a half a photo, the next photos will open fine but there are some that won’t and it’s irritating. It’s not a network issue either...
Her’s a screenshot of what I usually see


----------



## cdtracing

I really like the new format.  It took a few days to get familiar with it.  I do however miss the list of watched forums I use to have on the right side.  I now have to go through the forums to get to those subforums.  Did I miss something?


----------



## Living.la.vida.fifi

@Vlad thank you for all of your hard work updating and congrats!
I have encountered an annoying problem with the new format. I can no longer use multi-quote. After I hit “quote” on the messages I wish to respond to and then click on “insert quotes” I get the response on the picture below. I use my IPhone.
Any help would be appreciated.
Many thanks


----------



## Chanbal

The new format looks great, but I like TPF in all formats. Thank you for providing such an enjoyable platform. TPF has been a lifesaver during this COVID pandemic.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Would also love a dark mode!


----------



## missconvy

I’m liking the new look and new features. My hubby noticed tpf looked sleeker just by glancing at my phone when I was sitting next to him on the couch 
The only thing I could see improved is photos. Some of my photos are small and some are a nice size (like before). I click on the photo to enlarge and I would REALLY like to just flick the photo down to swipe it away so I can keep scrolling but that doesn’t work. I find myself clicking and the options for the photos go away then I have to click again and the options come back and go away very fast. I’m in this endless cycle of trying to get the pic to go away haha.
Also, why can’t we pin images? I can’t be the only one that likes to pin images to Pinterest for reference later?? Ah the dream world where I could pin an image and come back to it and reference the thread also.


----------



## lyxxx035

gagabag said:


> Congrats on the update! It’s a good change and I’m getting used to it.
> 
> I prefer seeing the photos without having to do more clicking (like before) but the thumbnail is just too small. Clicking on it opens to a humongous photo, which I love admiring all the details. But it’s been quite disappointing really as most of the time I get a half a photo, the next photos will open fine but there are some that won’t and it’s irritating. It’s not a network issue either...
> Her’s a screenshot of what I usually see
> View attachment 4762930


I second this. Preferred the old way where photos were embedded in the post at their original size instead of as attachment thumbnails now that you click on to enlarge. Also would like to be able to only see photos posted in a thread, maybe like an album for that thread that pulls in all posted photos? So I don’t have to scroll through all the text if I’m only interested in photos for that specific thread .


----------



## bernacular

Jolly well done


----------



## so12monc

I really miss the "Inventory" section too. Overall great job on the site though!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

I wish the font of my username could be just a bit smaller, so the "b" isn't hanging out all by itself.
Also love the idea of a dark mode option. Good for late night browsing! 
Where is this auction thread?
I would pay for an ad-free experience and use the site MUCH more.


----------



## xincinsin

When I look at my alerts and see that someone has commented on my post, if I click on the alert, it jumps to the bottom of the page where the post is. I have to scroll backwards (upwards) to search for the comment. This happens on my Android phone, my Samsung Tab and my Dell laptop, so it's not a device or OS issue. Is it a bug?


----------



## Tonimichelle

gagabag said:


> Congrats on the update! It’s a good change and I’m getting used to it.
> 
> I prefer seeing the photos without having to do more clicking (like before) but the thumbnail is just too small. Clicking on it opens to a humongous photo, which I love admiring all the details. But it’s been quite disappointing really as most of the time I get a half a photo, the next photos will open fine but there are some that won’t and it’s irritating. It’s not a network issue either...
> Her’s a screenshot of what I usually see
> View attachment 4762930


I have this issue too. The old photos were easier to view and get rid of.


----------



## limom

It got much faster for me...So thank you!
I am on iPad with the latest update.
No issues so far..


----------



## RT1

Love the new update!
Thank you so much for your hard work.


----------



## sdkitty

it's been pretty seamless for me....no issues.  and much faster than last time (as I recall)
thanks


----------



## southernbelle43

The udpate is working really well for me on the iPad, iPhone and MacBook.


----------



## focoach

I like the update! I accidentally collapsed some pinned threads in a forum I check every day and I can’t seem to find them anymore. Would anyone be able to help me figure this out? Thanks!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lyxxx035 said:


> I second this. Preferred the old way where photos were embedded in the post at their original size* instead of as attachment thumbnails now that you click on to enlarge. *



Yes to the *BOLD Red highlighted part*!

I click on pics to enlarge them & it boots me off this site & off a Thread just to enlarge pics! Anything you can do and/or suggest I can do so it won't keep happening? Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

lyxxx035 said:


> I second this. Preferred the old way where photos were embedded in the post at their original size instead of as attachment thumbnails now that you click on to enlarge. Also would like to be able to only see photos posted in a thread, maybe like an album for that thread that pulls in all posted photos? So I don’t have to scroll through all the text if I’m only interested in photos for that specific thread .





lovlouisvuitton said:


> I click on pics to enlarge them & it boots me off this site & off a Thread just to enlarge pics! Anything you can do and/or suggest I can do so it won't keep happening? Thank you!



So technically, you're not being actually booted off the site, there is merely an overlay over the existing thread that shows the full sized images. You can simply close it down to return to the thread.

This being said, I hate this implementation and am looking into ways to display all attachments in full size inline with the thread without this "lightbox" overlay. I should have an implementation for this soon as it's one of my priority tasks!


----------



## Vlad

focoach said:


> I like the update! I accidentally collapsed some pinned threads in a forum I check every day and I can’t seem to find them anymore. Would anyone be able to help me figure this out? Thanks!


No hard task - when visiting the forum with the collapsed sticky threads, just hit this little downpointing arrow to bring them back up!


----------



## Vlad

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Is the «Inventory» section permanently gone? Loved that feature on my profile to keep track of my collection and wishlist, but now I can’t seem to find it anywhere  Besides this, I love the new layout and features



For now it's gone, but I am gonna look into ways to bring it back!



gagabag said:


> Congrats on the update! It’s a good change and I’m getting used to it.
> 
> I prefer seeing the photos without having to do more clicking (like before) but the thumbnail is just too small. Clicking on it opens to a humongous photo, which I love admiring all the details. But it’s been quite disappointing really as most of the time I get a half a photo, the next photos will open fine but there are some that won’t and it’s irritating. It’s not a network issue either...
> Her’s a screenshot of what I usually see
> View attachment 4762930





Tonimichelle said:


> I have this issue too. The old photos were easier to view and get rid of.



See my response above!



Living.la.vida.fifi said:


> @Vlad thank you for all of your hard work updating and congrats!
> I have encountered an annoying problem with the new format. I can no longer use multi-quote. After I hit “quote” on the messages I wish to respond to and then click on “insert quotes” I get the response on the picture below. I use my IPhone.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Many thanks
> View attachment 4762973



This is something that should be resolved by purging your browser cache, if you tell me which mobile browser you use, I can point you to where you can do this!



Violet Bleu said:


> Would also love a dark mode!





ComfortablyNumb said:


> I wish the font of my username could be just a bit smaller, so the "b" isn't hanging out all by itself.
> Also love the idea of a dark mode option. Good for late night browsing!
> Where is this auction thread?
> I would pay for an ad-free experience and use the site MUCH more.



Dark mode is on the list!

@ComfortablyNumb I could put a space in your name to get you a two-row username?

Also, we'll be rolling out a special _supporting member_ model soon, stay tuned!


----------



## Vlad

xincinsin said:


> When I look at my alerts and see that someone has commented on my post, if I click on the alert, it jumps to the bottom of the page where the post is. I have to scroll backwards (upwards) to search for the comment. This happens on my Android phone, my Samsung Tab and my Dell laptop, so it's not a device or OS issue. Is it a bug?




That is strange, I haven't experienced this myself, I usually land right where I should. Could be a scripting snafu, perhaps try and clear your cache!


----------



## Vlad

ChanelCanuck said:


> Hi Vlad!
> 
> Thanks for your and everyone's hard work.  I'm loving the range in reaction emojis!
> 
> Would it be possible to put Latest Replies and Latest Threads in the right margin when we're in a thread again?  I find that's how I wind up exploring various threads/forums more, and I discover new bags/trends I otherwise wouldn't have sought out if I were to manually go to the main Forums page to check out "my usual" haunts.



So I purposely didn't include the sidebar in the thread view this time to offer more space for the content. The forum home and thread listing view still show those same Lastest Posts and Newest Threads!


----------



## focoach

Vlad said:


> No hard task - when visiting the forum with the collapsed sticky threads, just hit this little downpointing arrow to bring them back up!
> 
> View attachment 4763918


Hi again! So it actually is uncollapsed but there used to be two other links up there that aren’t there anymore (a “mini-reveal thread” and am “ID this item”). Not sure if this issue is just specific to th Coach forum but I saw them all here before, accidentally clicked somewhere, and then two were gone!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Vlad said:


> Dark mode is on the list!


My retinas will thank you!!!!


----------



## Vlad

focoach said:


> Hi again! So it actually is uncollapsed but there used to be two other links up there that aren’t there anymore (a “mini-reveal thread” and am “ID this item”). Not sure if this issue is just specific to th Coach forum but I saw them all here before, accidentally clicked somewhere, and then two were gone!



Hum... I see 6 sticky threads in Coach... weird. Tap the *Filters* link on top of the thread list to see if something there is accidentally set that prevents you to see all the available threads.


----------



## focoach

Vlad said:


> Hum... I see 6 sticky threads in Coach... weird. Tap the *Filters* link on top of the thread list to see if something there is accidentally set that prevents you to see all the available threads.


No filters on! Just double checked that too haha


----------



## sdkitty

Tonimichelle said:


> I have this issue too. The old photos were easier to view and get rid of.


I don't seem to have that problem ......pics showing up big on the thread


----------



## foosy

Hi Vlad,
Great to have this forum modernized.
Have some pointers for you - will PM you.


----------



## whateve

focoach said:


> Hi again! So it actually is uncollapsed but there used to be two other links up there that aren’t there anymore (a “mini-reveal thread” and am “ID this item”). Not sure if this issue is just specific to th Coach forum but I saw them all here before, accidentally clicked somewhere, and then two were gone!


I'm seeing all of them. Some of those threads you can't see have recent activity too. That's weird. Now I'm afraid to try collapsing any threads.


----------



## whateve

I love that the line with "new posts...watched....search forums..." stays on top all the time. I used to have to use the arrow to get back to the top of the page to use those.

One thing that I have problems with is that once I'm in a thread, I can't always remember which thread I'm in without scrolling back to the top of the page. It would be great if it showed no matter where I was on the page, like the "new posts...watched..." line.


----------



## missmythology

hi, looks good allover. Not sure if this was mentioned before, but I can’t enlarge photos. I only see one third of them...


----------



## love2shop2

The old one I can see the page of each thread posted but not the new one???


----------



## muchstuff

I see in the alerts that one of my posts was deleted in one of the Loewe threads as I'm not an approved authenticator for the brand.  I don't recall ever trying to authenticate there. Is this a glitch?

Your post in the thread The LOEWE thread: Share your love here!was deleted. Reason: not an authenticity thread and only approved members may authenticate
Today at 1:07 PM


----------



## auntynat

Hi, just some feedback no action needed - the site is a lot faster in terms of refresh and post time, particularly with attachments/photos, which is great. Many thanks!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Vlad said:


> Dark mode is on the list!


Thank you Vlad! That’s awesome!


----------



## pinky7129

Any thoughts on when the app may be back?


----------



## missfiggy

PLEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!!!!!!  Reinstate the signature at full size.  Mine has specific and explicit instructions to posters and now that it's invisible to them I'm getting all sorts of non format requests.  Many thanks


----------



## Grande Latte

This new format has me really disoriented. 

I would really like to see my "watched forums" on the upper hand tabs. This way I can quickly access all my favorite designer forums. You have "watched" but that only show threads that I watch, I need forums that I watch. Thank you.


----------



## Nyanchan

Hello,
Is there a way to view all the attached pictures/images at once without going through the entire thread?
The thread I watched has 230 pages and it takes me ages to go through each page. Let me know if there's a trick where I can just view the images only all at once


----------



## lvbananas

Hi @Vlad,

Thank you for all the updates to keep PF upto date and lovely. 

I just have one issue and that is not with the website, but the ios app. The PF app was functioning perfectly alright until 2 to 3 weeks ago when there was no content visible within the app. It kept telling me that my login credentials was incorrect, but I've logged in (now into the website) using the very same credentials. 

I later noticed that the app has been removed from the app store for my country, India. Any reason why? I don't think you have a huge customer base in India, unlike in the US, but could you please introduce it back? 

For now I'm using PF via the Safari browser.


----------



## whateve

Grande Latte said:


> This new format has me really disoriented.
> 
> I would really like to see my "watched forums" on the upper hand tabs. This way I can quickly access all my favorite designer forums. You have "watched" but that only show threads that I watch, I need forums that I watch. Thank you.


The watched forums is also there. Click on the arrow next to watched and you will see two choices, watched threads and watched forums. It defaults to watched threads.


----------



## whateve

Nyanchan said:


> Hello,
> Is there a way to view all the attached pictures/images at once without going through the entire thread?
> The thread I watched has 230 pages and it takes me ages to go through each page. Let me know if there's a trick where I can just view the images only all at once


I'd love this!


----------



## Grande Latte

whateve said:


> The watched forums is also there. Click on the arrow next to watched and you will see two choices, watched threads and watched forums. It defaults to watched threads.



Ahhh....THANK YOU!


----------



## muggles

Absolutely fabulous as always!


----------



## duna

Great job *Vlad*!! I especially like the bigger font, since me eyesight isn't what it used to be. Thanks!!!


----------



## Vlad

love2shop2 said:


> The old one I can see the page of each thread posted but not the new one???



I am not sure I understand what you mean, please elaborate.



muchstuff said:


> I see in the alerts that one of my posts was deleted in one of the Loewe threads as I'm not an approved authenticator for the brand.  I don't recall ever trying to authenticate there. Is this a glitch?
> 
> Your post in the thread The LOEWE thread: Share your love here!was deleted. Reason: not an authenticity thread and only approved members may authenticate
> Today at 1:07 PM



Yeah that had nothing to do with you, unsure why you were alerted there.




missfiggy said:


> PLEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!!!!!!  Reinstate the signature at full size.  Mine has specific and explicit instructions to posters and now that it's invisible to them I'm getting all sorts of non format requests.  Many thanks



I know there are some settings for the signature, I am going to look into it.



Grande Latte said:


> This new format has me really disoriented.
> 
> I would really like to see my "watched forums" on the upper hand tabs. This way I can quickly access all my favorite designer forums. You have "watched" but that only show threads that I watch, I need forums that I watch. Thank you.



I have some work to do on the navigation to optimize it, I will definitely place the watched forums / threads more prominently.



Nyanchan said:


> Hello,
> Is there a way to view all the attached pictures/images at once without going through the entire thread?
> The thread I watched has 230 pages and it takes me ages to go through each page. Let me know if there's a trick where I can just view the images only all at once



There are some tools to accomplish this, will look into it!



lvbananas said:


> I just have one issue and that is not with the website, but the ios app. The PF app was functioning perfectly alright until 2 to 3 weeks ago when there was no content visible within the app. It kept telling me that my login credentials was incorrect, but I've logged in (now into the website) using the very same credentials.
> 
> I later noticed that the app has been removed from the app store for my country, India. Any reason why? I don't think you have a huge customer base in India, unlike in the US, but could you please introduce it back?





pinky7129 said:


> Any thoughts on when the app may be back?



So the app was pulled from the app store months back by Apple (globally) because the app developer didn't keep it up to date with Apple's iOS requirements. The devs stopped support for our app entirely, so there was no way to modernize it or offer any support for it. The functionality is no longer supported on the new platform.

This being said, we are working on a new app that is rebuilt from the ground up.


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> I am not sure I understand what you mean, please elaborate.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that had nothing to do with you, unsure why you were alerted there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are some settings for the signature, I am going to look into it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have some work to do on the navigation to optimize it, I will definitely place the watched forums / threads more prominently.
> 
> 
> 
> There are some tools to accomplish this, will look into it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the app was pulled from the app store months back by Apple (globally) because the app developer didn't keep it up to date with Apple's iOS requirements. The devs stopped support for our app entirely, so there was no way to modernize it or offer any support for it. The functionality is no longer supported on the new platform.
> 
> This being said, we are working on a new app that is rebuilt from the ground up.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## indiaink

@Vlad, I absolutely love the new layout! The engine driving this new forum is clean and sweet and very very user friendly. I can  see there would be tweaks needed (@ComfortablyNumb comes to immediate mind) but as I've used this, it's just sweet. Congrats to you and the team!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Hi Vlad, just wanted to say that if there is a way to search for posts with photos only, ie. have that option to select along with the everywhere, threads, this forum options, that would be absolutely awesome! I could have sworn that it was possible when I first joined years ago (although I could be wrong) but it would be so nice to not have to wade through pages of results looking for a photo


----------



## holiday123

Tonimichelle said:


> I have this issue too. The old photos were easier to view and get rid of.


So I'm not the only one that has some regular size pictures and some show up as thumbnails? I really do not like that change.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

@Vlad Enjoy Father’s Day!


----------



## LVLover

Watched forums you to show up at the top of the “menu” (see pic w/ arrow pointing to location). Any chance of bringing back that short cut?


----------



## pureplatinum

I’m actually liking the upgrade. Well thought out and streamlined. Thank you! Only thing is, I can’t seem to see my hard-earned OG badge ...


----------



## Vlad

pureplatinum said:


> I’m actually liking the upgrade. Well thought out and streamlined. Thank you! Only thing is, I can’t seem to see my hard-earned OG badge ...



Oh that's just me messing about...


----------



## pureplatinum

Vlad said:


> Oh that's just me messing about...



I see that golden badge of beauty now, yay!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Vlad said:


> For now it's gone, but I am gonna look into ways to bring it back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my response above!
> 
> 
> 
> This is something that should be resolved by purging your browser cache, if you tell me which mobile browser you use, I can point you to where you can do this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark mode is on the list!
> 
> @ComfortablyNumb I could put a space in your name to get you a two-row username?
> 
> Also, we'll be rolling out a special _supporting member_ model soon, stay tuned!



Thanks for the offer! Could I try my username as two words to see if I like it, but if not, be able to go back?


----------



## sinny1

The adds seem bigger, the actual font size seem smaller and pages seem small like more narrower? Most pictures I see show as thumbnails. I know its an adjustment, I just like the view from the old TPF more..


----------



## muchstuff

MaseratiMomma said:


> @Vlad Enjoy Father’s Day!


+1!


----------



## LuckyBitch

sinny1 said:


> The adds seem bigger, the actual font size seem smaller and pages seem small like more narrower? I know its an adjustment, I just like the view from the old TPF more..


Exactly this. Wish the font size was larger.


----------



## indiaink

holiday123 said:


> So I'm not the only one that has some regular size pictures and some show up as thumbnails? I really do not like that change.


I’ve noticed there’s an option to post photos as thumbnails or full size - when you choose full size you get what you’re used to seeing before. If one chooses thumbnails, that’s what you’ll see.


----------



## Julierose

Great job on the updates, loving it!!


----------



## sandbag

sinny1 said:


> The adds seem bigger, the actual font size seem smaller and pages seem small like more narrower? Most pictures I see show as thumbnails. I know its an adjustment, I just like the view from the old TPF more..


Ditto


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

The round avatars cut off the pictures.   This poor moose’s head is cut off.


----------



## gracie05

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The round avatars cut off the pictures.   This poor moose’s head is cut off.
> 
> View attachment 4765676


This is me! I re-centered it and I think it looks much better now


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

gracie05 said:


> This is me! I re-centered it and I think it looks much better now


----------



## gracie05

Hermes Nuttynut said:


>


Thank you for alerting me, I didn’t even realize my poor moose avatar looked so sad


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

gracie05 said:


> Thank you for alerting me, I didn’t even realize my poor moose avatar looked so sad



A lot of the avatars need to be adjusted.  I just happened to see yours and it wasn’t right that the moose’s head was cropped out.  I’m glad you fixed it!!


----------



## carterazo

Hi Vlad!
Thanks for all the great updates!
Could you make it so that in the mobile version of the menu area, the watched threads and watched forums can be at the top as the first choices? You had it that way before the big change and it was very handy. Now you have to go searching for those.  Thanks!


----------



## Sharanda

hey is the app available?


----------



## XCCX

Congratulations on the update! What about the app? It used to be difficult to use and I just use safari but now I can’t even find it on Apple store.. I’d love an easy to navigate app!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Is anyone else having issue's with the Multi-Quote feature?

I have to insert them one at a time, it's too time consuming. Lets say I "Quote" 3, I then click on insert Quotes & only the first quote shows up even though the other 2 Quotes are highlighted with the square boarder, it doesn't insert them. I have to manually insert every quote. And it doesn't matter how many quotes I try to multi-quote only the first one inserts. It's just like clicking on reply & not using the multi-quote feature.

Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Vlad

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Is anyone else having issue's with the Multi-Quote feature?
> 
> I have to insert them one at a time, it's too time consuming. Lets say I "Quote" 3, I then click on insert Quotes & only the first quote shows up even though the other 2 Quotes are highlighted with the square boarder, it doesn't insert them. I have to manually insert every quote. And it doesn't matter how many quotes I try to multi-quote only the first one inserts. It's just like clicking on reply & not using the multi-quote feature.
> 
> Can anyone help me please?



The multi quote works fine, what browser are you on?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vlad said:


> The multi quote works fine, what browser are you on?




Google Chrome is my browser. I've never had any issue's before until you tweaked the badges for me?

On my desktop computer running the latest Windows (started at Windows 10). It just updated 2 days ago, I hope it's not my CPU!


----------



## Vlad

lovlouisvuitton said:


> On my desktop computer running the latest Windows (started at Windows 10). It just updated 2 days ago, I hope it's not my CPU!



Which browser tho, Chrome, Edge, Firefox? I think you just need to clear your cache and log back in and it'll work as intended.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vlad said:


> Which browser tho, Chrome, Edge, Firefox? I think you just need to clear your cache and log back in and it'll work as intended.



Sorry I just edited my reply back to you. Google Chrome is my browser.

ETA: Oh crap! Now I have to try & work out how to clear my cache.


----------



## Vlad

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sorry I just edited my reply back to you. Google Chrome is my browser.
> 
> ETA: Oh crap! Now I have to try & work out how to clear my cache.



Go into *Settings - Privacy and Security - Clear Browsing Data* and select _Time Range_ All Time and select _Cookies and other site data_ and _Cached images and files_. The Browsing history is not needed to be selected. Then press the Clear data button!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

nm.


----------



## Vlad

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Google Chrome is my browser. I've never had any issue's before until you tweaked the badges for me?



No that has nothing to do with it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Google Chrome is my browser. I've never had any issue's before until you tweaked the badges for me?
> 
> On my desktop computer running the latest Windows (started at Windows 10). It just updated 2 days ago, I hope it's not my CPU!





Vlad said:


> Which browser tho, Chrome, Edge, Firefox? I think you just need to clear your cache and log back in and it'll work as intended.





lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sorry I just edited my reply back to you. Google Chrome is my browser.
> 
> ETA: Oh crap! Now I have to try & work out how to clear my cache.





Vlad said:


> No that has nothing to do with it.





Vlad said:


> Go into *Settings - Privacy and Security - Clear Browsing Data* and select _Time Range_ All Time and select _Cookies and other site data_ and _Cached images and files_. The Browsing history is not needed to be selected. Then press the Clear data button!



Okay - So it's working through Microsoft Edge & Not Google chrome. I cannot for the life of me find *Clear Browsing Data, *I'm out of time for now. I will try later when I have time.

*Thank you for all your help Vlad, I really appreciate it! *


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vlad said:


> The multi quote works fine, what browser are you on?





lovlouisvuitton said:


> Google Chrome is my browser. I've never had any issue's before until you tweaked the badges for me?
> 
> On my desktop computer running the latest Windows (started at Windows 10). It just updated 2 days ago, I hope it's not my CPU!





Vlad said:


> Which browser tho, Chrome, Edge, Firefox? I think you just need to clear your cache and log back in and it'll work as intended.





lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sorry I just edited my reply back to you. Google Chrome is my browser.
> 
> ETA: Oh crap! Now I have to try & work out how to clear my cache.





Vlad said:


> Go into *Settings - Privacy and Security - Clear Browsing Data* and select _Time Range_ All Time and select _Cookies and other site data_ and _Cached images and files_. The Browsing history is not needed to be selected. Then press the Clear data button!





Vlad said:


> No that has nothing to do with it.




*TESTING! YAY!!!! * It's working now!!! *THANK YOU Vlad*!! 

Stupid ME was trying to find the Settings on my CPU!!! What an idiot!!  NOT the Google Chrome page!!  On that note, I think I need to log off & wake up since the sun has just risen!!


----------



## muchstuff

@Vlad  I've noticed that the photos in our thread of pics needed for Balenciaga authentication aren't there since the upgrade. Will they come back?

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Vlad

muchstuff said:


> @Vlad  I've noticed that the photos in our thread of pics needed for Balenciaga authentication aren't there since the upgrade. Will they come back?
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/



Fixed!


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> Fixed!


Thank you!


----------



## jules 8

Suncatcher said:


> I have always wondered what OG means?


It stands for Old Guard,  for members of 10 yrs. Or more


----------



## lvbananas

Vlad said:


> I am not sure I understand what you mean, please elaborate.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that had nothing to do with you, unsure why you were alerted there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are some settings for the signature, I am going to look into it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have some work to do on the navigation to optimize it, I will definitely place the watched forums / threads more prominently.
> 
> 
> 
> There are some tools to accomplish this, will look into it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the app was pulled from the app store months back by Apple (globally) because the app developer didn't keep it up to date with Apple's iOS requirements. The devs stopped support for our app entirely, so there was no way to modernize it or offer any support for it. The functionality is no longer supported on the new platform.
> 
> This being said, we are working on a new app that is rebuilt from the ground up.



Wow. Cool. Thanks for clarifying @Vlad


----------



## lvbananas

jules 8 said:


> It stands for Old Guard,  for members of 10 yrs. Or more


Well....I always thought it meant Original Gangster!


----------



## Vlad

Images should now show large inside the posts without the need for opening the lightbox (for the most part, exception are those posters that explicitly inserted their attachments as thumbs in their posts).

The navigation has also been modified to be consistent across the forums. The Watched tab is now in first position in the navigation.


----------



## BernadetteRL

I was fairly new to the forum before the update, where are users collections? Before update under my profile I was able to list bags in my collection. I recently bought a bag and wanted to add it to my list but now I can’t find it. Also how do you love a post I see “like”, I have had users “” my posts, I can’t figure out how to do it. Thank you.


----------



## whateve

BernadetteRL said:


> I was fairly new to the forum before the update, where are users collections? Before update under my profile I was able to list bags in my collection. I recently bought a bag and wanted to add it to my list but now I can’t find it. Also how do you love a post I see “like”, I have had users “” my posts, I can’t figure out how to do it. Thank you.


If you hover your mouse over the like button, several smilie options show up.


----------



## BernadetteRL

Thank you!


----------



## crisbac

jules 8 said:


> It stands for Old Guard,  for members of 10 yrs. Or more


Adding to your post, I like the definition of Old Guard by Merriam-Webster:
1: the conservative and especially older members of an organization (such as a political party)
2: a group of established prestige and influence


----------



## gazoo

@Vlad  - It looks great. Thank you for all your work. 

My only wish is that there be a direct link to watched forums. Having to hit the "watched" at the top bar and then scroll down is an extra click now vs how it used to be, just placed on the page. It's even more clumsy on my phone than on my Mac. Any hope that that will return to how it used to be?


----------



## 19flowers

lvbananas said:


> Well....I always thought it meant Original Gangster!



me, too - I've always heard it referred to as "original gangster"


----------



## redney

crisbac said:


> Adding to your post, I like the definition of Old Guard by Merriam-Webster:
> 1: the conservative and especially older members of an organization (such as a political party)
> 2: a group of established prestige and influence


Nah. It's Original Gangster.


----------



## Hyacinth

crisbac said:


> Adding to your post, I like the definition of Old Guard by Merriam-Webster:
> 1: the conservative and especially older members of an organization (such as a political party)
> 2: a group of established prestige and influence




I like the way you think. 

We were actually talking about this at one of the Coach forums Monday, 




__





						answers to AUTHENTICITY questions!!!
					

92959 has Op Art Cs and 61900 has Signature Cs. They're 2 different styles so they have different style numbers  92959   61900   Duh! Duh x2!  I never even noticed.   I'll blame it on being cooped up for 2 months!




					forum.purseblog.com
				




and eventually I decided on something similar:

_"Maybe I'll just think of it as "Old Guard". There were too many real gangsters where I grew up in Chicago  for me to be comfortable with the name..._


> _ETA:_
> 
> 
> *                         Urban Dictionary: old guard                     *
> a defender and protector of the good ol' days of a hobby or tradition, usually violently opposed to any new additions to their hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.urbandictionary.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _TOP DEFINITION
> old guard
> a defender and protector of the good ol' days of a hobby or tradition, usually violently opposed to any new additions to their hobby.
> 
> 
> *2
> Old Guard
> The Old Guard (French: Vieille Garde) were the elite veteran elements of the Emperor Napoleon's Imperial Guard. It was the most feared elite infantry formation of its day.
> French soldiers often referred to Napoleon's Old Guard as "the Immortals"*
> 
> 
> "the Immortals" - I like that!   _





> _(Pours two glasses of champagne) _So from one member of the Old Guard to another - *Here's to The Immortals!*


----------



## crisbac

Hyacinth said:


> I like the way you think.
> 
> We were actually talking about this at one of the Coach forums Monday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> answers to AUTHENTICITY questions!!!
> 
> 
> 92959 has Op Art Cs and 61900 has Signature Cs. They're 2 different styles so they have different style numbers  92959   61900   Duh! Duh x2!  I never even noticed.   I'll blame it on being cooped up for 2 months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and eventually I decided on something similar:
> 
> _"Maybe I'll just think of it as "Old Guard". There were too many real gangsters where I grew up in Chicago  for me to be comfortable with the name..._


Thanks a lot, dear Hyacinth!


----------



## Livia1

The pics are so big! Never thought that would be a problem but I have to scroll to see one full picture, really annoying.
Anything I can do?


----------



## Vlad

Livia1 said:


> The pics are so big! Never thought that would be a problem but I have to scroll to see one full picture, really annoying.
> Anything I can do?



I am not sure what you mean? Point me to a thread where this is a problem?


----------



## whateve

Livia1 said:


> The pics are so big! Never thought that would be a problem but I have to scroll to see one full picture, really annoying.
> Anything I can do?


I think it might depend on the device you are using. I'm seeing some pictures that are so small I can't see them and they don't enlarge. I'm on a desktop.


----------



## Livia1

Vlad said:


> I am not sure what you mean? Point me to a thread where this is a problem?




This is true for all threads.
This is from page 3203, post #48,038 in this thread:





						Your Hermès in action!
					

This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY




					forum.purseblog.com
				




As you can see, I'd have to scroll up to see the whole picture.


----------



## whateve

Livia1 said:


> This is true for all threads.
> This is from page 3203, post #48,038 in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Hermès in action!
> 
> 
> This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'd have to scroll up to see the whole picture.
> 
> View attachment 4773091


I'm seeing that myself.


----------



## indiaink

At least in the Bottega Veneta forum, when I click on a thread, I used to get taken to the last post I hadn’t read yet. Now I get taken to the first post, which is a pain when there are over 800 pages. LOL. I’m on an iPad. Not sure if same issue elsewhere, I’ll check and add to this.

ETA: So far it only seems to be in the BV forum...


----------



## Vlad

Livia1 said:


> This is true for all threads.
> This is from page 3203, post #48,038 in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Hermès in action!
> 
> 
> This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'd have to scroll up to see the whole picture.



I've limited the height of attachments - let me know if this improves visibility for you.


----------



## Livia1

Vlad said:


> I've limited the height of attachments - let me know if this improves visibility for you.




Yes, thank you so much!
Now I don't get dizzy anymore


----------



## muchstuff

@Vlad when I click on new threads, scroll through and click on a thread, read it, then go back to the list of new threads, it's constantly zipping up to the top of the page instead and staying where I was in the list. You then have to start over again on that page which is a bit frustrating. Also, at the end of the first page, if I click to go to the second page, it takes me to the top but still on the first page not the second. Only seems to do that bit on the first page though.


----------



## Vlad

muchstuff said:


> @Vlad when I click on new threads, scroll through and click on a thread, read it, then go back to the list of new threads, it's constantly zipping up to the top of the page instead and staying where I was in the list. You then have to start over again on that page which is a bit frustrating. Also, at the end of the first page, if I click to go to the second page, it takes me to the top but still on the first page not the second. Only seems to do that bit on the first page though.



Which forum exhibits this behavior for you?


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> Which forum exhibits this behavior for you?


It's when I click on the link to "new threads". So it's happening when I'm going through the list of new threads, not on any other forum as far as I know.


----------



## fabae

muchstuff said:


> @Vlad when I click on new threads, scroll through and click on a thread, read it, then go back to the list of new threads, it's constantly zipping up to the top of the page instead and staying where I was in the list. You then have to start over again on that page which is a bit frustrating. Also, at the end of the first page, if I click to go to the second page, it takes me to the top but still on the first page not the second. Only seems to do that bit on the first page though.



If I understand you correctly, I had this happen to me in the Balenciaga subforum.


----------



## muchstuff

fabae said:


> If I understand you correctly, I had this happen to me in the Balenciaga subforum.


When I read a thread and then close it to resume scrolling down the list of threads, it automatically goes back to the top of the page so I have to start at the top again instead of at the spot I was at with the last thread I opened. Is that what happens yo you?


----------



## Vlad

muchstuff said:


> When I read a thread and then close it to resume scrolling down the list of threads, it automatically goes back to the top of the page so I have to start at the top again instead of at the spot I was at with the last thread I opened. Is that what happens yo you?



So when you navigate into a thread and return back to the forum thread listing, do you do this by clicking the link in the breadcrumb (in this thread's case it's the Forums > PurseForum Feedback > Feedback Dropbox links on the top and bottom of this thread) or do you click back in your browser (or the associated trackpad swipe or mouse click action)?

I ask because you get back to the original place on the page when you click back in browser but not when clicking the breadcrumb.


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> So when you navigate into a thread and return back to the forum thread listing, do you do this by clicking the link in the breadcrumb (in this thread's case it's the Forums > PurseForum Feedback > Feedback Dropbox links on the top and bottom of this thread) or do you click back in your browser (or the associated trackpad swipe or mouse click action)?
> 
> I ask because you get back to the original place on the page when you click back in browser but not when clicking the breadcrumb.


It's when I use the "back" arrow at the bottom of the screen when I'm on my phone. There have been times when it doesn't go back to the top of the page but more often than not it does.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Now this may be just me, perhaps my iPad is getting on a bit (we both are!), but I frequently find that when replying to a thread and I type in a whole word, if I add punctuation at the end it removes the last letter of the last word! Typically it’s not doing it on this thread, but it’s happened several times to me since the update in several forums. Anyone else or is this just me?!


----------



## princessofnyc

I also miss the inventory/wishlist feature- I'm a very list-oriented person so those were really helpful and fun for me, lol. Otherwise the site looks great though- the search especially is so much easier to use!


----------



## Vlad

princessofnyc said:


> I also miss the inventory/wishlist feature- I'm a very list-oriented person so those were really helpful and fun for me, lol. Otherwise the site looks great though- the search especially is so much easier to use!



I am already looking into solutions for this!


----------



## Vlad

muchstuff said:


> It's when I use the "back" arrow at the bottom of the screen when I'm on my phone. There have been times when it doesn't go back to the top of the page but more often than not it does.



Which browser is this?


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> Which browser is this?


Safari


----------



## Elena S

Very frustrating that on both iPad and iPhone thumbnail images half open half of the time.


----------



## Laynec11

Hi I’m new to the forum and have only signed up because I am actually having a problem authenticating some bags, which is rare for me. Is this the forum I post about it on?


----------



## whateve

Laynec11 said:


> Hi I’m new to the forum and have only signed up because I am actually having a problem authenticating some bags, which is rare for me. Is this the forum I post about it on?


No. There are specific threads for each brand. 




__





						Authenticate This Master Thread
					

Hello and Welcome to TPF!  If you are looking to get an authenticity opinion on a particular handbag or item, please make sure the brand in question does not already have a dedicated 'Authenticate This' thread. Many popular brands already have a whole sub-forum and a specific thread to post in...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



If the brand you want isn't listed in the above thread, then look here.




__





						Authenticate This...
					

Forum dedicated to general authenticity questions. If applicable, please make sure you point brand-specific questions to existing designer forums below.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Vlad

Laynec11 said:


> Hi I’m new to the forum and have only signed up because I am actually having a problem authenticating some bags, which is rare for me. Is this the forum I post about it on?



Moved your post into the Coach AT thread.


----------



## babypanda

Vlad said:


> Hello all, welcome to yet another iteration of our beloved community. Most of what you see should be familiar, at least on the surface. Underneath the paint there's a lot of modernizing that's gone into this build, which should make things more enjoyable for you to interact with our community. The forum is now a lot more mobile friendly, faster and more reliable. Posting comments, reacting to other users' posts and sharing pictures is now easier than ever before.
> 
> The good news is that this new software allows us to finally embark on some cool new forum features and initiatives that I have been putting off developing on the old platform. So in that spirit, stay tuned for some really cool, new bits hitting TPF in the coming weeks and months.
> 
> Some highlights of this new TPF version:
> 
> 
> You can now react to posts, similarly to how you would on other social platforms (go beyond the _like_)
> Collapse sub-forums and sticky threads to get to active discussions quicker.
> Easy Giphy integration. Nothing says how you feel about a topic than an animated GIF from your fave movie or show.
> 
> View attachment 4753303
> 
> 
> The Trending tab is back - a cool new way to discover where the discussions are lively right now!
> Post new threads right inside your favorite forum. Just look for the block above the thread listing and click or tap it. Voila!
> Find Threads offers a new way to find threads you posted in or threads that are unanswered, so you can help out the community.
> ...and much more. I'll be posting announcements of new features as they roll out.
> 
> Cheers to you and thank you for being a part of this community for the past 15 years. Post any feedback you may have below and we'll make sure to address it.



Hi Vlad. What does the small round red icon next to the name mean? I noticed it appears before the OG status under my name. You also have it next to yours. It has a person holding a pen

oh I think I figured it out. Is it “thread starter”?


----------



## Vlad

babypanda said:


> oh I think I figured it out. Is it “thread starter”?



That's precisely it! It's a sign to identify the thread starter / OP.


----------



## crisbac

Elena S said:


> Very frustrating that on both iPad and iPhone thumbnail images half open half of the time.
> View attachment 4779700


The same thing has been happening to me on iPad and iPhone, too.


----------



## baghagg

Is there a way to not see certain threads?  Sort of the way you can "ignore" posts generated by a particular person, but in this case, entire threads?  Thanks.


----------



## Roie55

Vlad said:


> Very bottom of the page, just above the black footer.
> 
> View attachment 4755749



OMG YESSSS


----------



## Chagall

I am usually highly suspicious of change  but after using this new format for awhile I have to say that I love it. It is better in every way. Thank you so much Vlad and Megs.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Jump to New is only at the top of the page, could we have it at the bottom of the page as well?


----------



## Vlad

baghagg said:


> Is there a way to not see certain threads?  Sort of the way you can "ignore" posts generated by a particular person, but in this case, entire threads?  Thanks.



Not natively, but I can see if there is a way to achieve this via an addon.


----------



## southernbelle43

Vlad said:


> Not natively, but I can see if there is a way to achieve this via an addon.


That would be really helpful!


----------



## mary333

I’m hoping for help with this. When I’m looking at new posts and I click on one to read, when I click back to the new posts list again my screen jumps all over the place. 
It happens within the forum list as well. It’s as if the back page click takes too long to really work, it takes a bit to settle in and jumps all over.


----------



## Vlad

baghagg said:


> Is there a way to not see certain threads?  Sort of the way you can "ignore" posts generated by a particular person, but in this case, entire threads?  Thanks.





southernbelle43 said:


> That would be really helpful!



Check the announcement up top!


----------



## Vlad

mary333 said:


> I’m hoping for help with this. When I’m looking at new posts and I click on one to read, when I click back to the new posts list again my screen jumps all over the place.
> It happens within the forum list as well. It’s as if the back page click takes too long to really work, it takes a bit to settle in and jumps all over.



That is strange. What browser are you on? Usually, clearing the cache should remedy any sort of weird browser behavior.


----------



## baghagg

Vlad said:


> Check the announcement up top!


So fabulous!!!  Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> That is strange. What browser are you on? Usually, clearing the cache should remedy any sort of weird browser behavior.


I'm still having that problem on Safari. But only on my phone it seems. I've actually stopped browsing the new posts when I'm on my phone because it's such a PITA. Every time you close a thread the screen jumps to the top of the page. Then you have to scroll down to find wherever you were in the list. After you've done that a few times you tend to stop opening threads.


----------



## Vlad

mary333 said:


> I’m hoping for help with this. When I’m looking at new posts and I click on one to read, when I click back to the new posts list again my screen jumps all over the place.
> It happens within the forum list as well. It’s as if the back page click takes too long to really work, it takes a bit to settle in and jumps all over.





muchstuff said:


> I'm still having that problem on Safari. But only on my phone it seems. I've actually stopped browsing the new posts when I'm on my phone because it's such a PITA. Every time you close a thread the screen jumps to the top of the page. Then you have to scroll down to find wherever you were in the list. After you've done that a few times you tend to stop opening threads.



I am confirming that this is happening, I will inquire with the coders as to how we can turn this off.


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> I am confirming that this is happening, I will inquire with the coders as to how we can turn this off.


Thanks Vlad!


----------



## Elena S

Elena S said:


> Very frustrating that on both iPad and iPhone thumbnail images half open half of the time.
> View attachment 4779700


What about thumbnails half opening on iPhone and iPad?


----------



## Vlad

Elena S said:


> Very frustrating that on both iPad and iPhone thumbnail images half open half of the time.
> View attachment 4779700





Elena S said:


> What about thumbnails half opening on iPhone and iPad?



I am looking into this.


----------



## mary333

Vlad said:


> I am confirming that this is happening, I will inquire with the coders as to how we can turn this off.



Thank you Vlad! It happens on both my iPhone and my iPad.I’m using safari. I appreciate your help!


----------



## whateve

I don't know if this is a problem or if it is even fixable. Links posted are sometimes changing. It starts here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-3414#post-33921595
When I authenticated this, the link had the picture for the correct bag. Then later, the link changed to a different picture. When you click on the link, it does take you to the correct listing, sort of. On ebay if a listing is ended, it shows you an alternate listing but you can see the original listing at the top. I don't know if the ending of the listing triggered the picture in the link to change. It's weird.


----------



## Vlad

mary333 said:


> Thank you Vlad! It happens on both my iPhone and my iPad.I’m using safari. I appreciate your help!



This issue of the page jumping is now resolved!


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> This issue of the page jumping is now resolved!


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

Vlad said:


> This issue of the page jumping is now resolved!


Thank you Vlad.  I was not having that issue, but I know others appreciate it. Bless you for working to give us the best TPF.  In the words of Roseann Roseannadanna, ,"It is always something."


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you Vlad.  I was not having that issue, but I know others appreciate it. Bless you for working to give us the best TPF.  In the words of Roseann Roseannadanna, ,"It is always something."


----------



## Vlad

southernbelle43 said:


> In the words of Roseann Roseannadanna, ,"It is always something."



Don't know who Roseann is, but she sure is right about that.


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> Don't know who Roseann is, but she sure is right about that.


A character Gilda Radner played in the early seasons of Saturday Night Live way back when.


----------



## southernbelle43

Vlad said:


> Don't know who Roseann is, but she sure is right about that.


Famous character on Saturday Night Live played by Gilda Radner, a really great comedienne who died way too early.  I forget I am older than most of you, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4787918


So glad you posted this because he did not know who she was.


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> Famous character on Saturday Night Live played by Gilda Radner, a really great comedienne who died way too early.  I forget I am older than most of you, lol.


I loved her characters. Her death from cancer was tragic.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I loved her characters. Her death from cancer was tragic.


Do you not think she channelled into my doggo? (sadly gone now too)...


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Do you not think she channelled into my doggo? (sadly gone now too)...
> 
> View attachment 4788237
> View attachment 4788238


They're twins! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> They're twins! I'm so sorry for your loss.


Thanks, it never really gets easier. He was my boy.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it never really gets easier. He was my boy.


I know, I feel the same way about the dog in my avatar. He's been gone many years but I still miss him.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I know, I feel the same way about the dog in my avatar. He's been gone many years but I still miss him.


----------



## carterazo

@Vlad  On my Samsung - if I click on a thread I have not visited for just a few days, it takes me to the first post. Then, if I tap on the last page number, it won't take me there.  I have to manually write in the highest number to got to the last page. It's quite annoying! Makes me visit less threads.


----------



## Vlad

carterazo said:


> @Vlad  On my Samsung - if I click on a thread I have not visited for just a few days, it takes me to the first post. Then, if I tap on the last page number, it won't take me there.  I have to manually write in the highest number to got to the last page. It's quite annoying! Makes me visit less threads.



Which browser is this?


----------



## muchstuff

@Vlad  the jumping thing is improved but not complexity fixed, at least for me. It still jumps to the top of the page but then jumps back to the last post I opened. A bit tough on the eyes but, as I said, better.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Do you not think she channelled into my doggo? (sadly gone now too)...
> 
> View attachment 4788237
> View attachment 4788238


Absolutely. Love this and sorry she is no longer with you.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Absolutely. Love this and sorry she is no longer with you.


Thanks, he was a sweetie  .


----------



## carterazo

Vlad said:


> Which browser is this?


Chrome


----------



## mary333

Vlad said:


> I am confirming that this is happening, I will inquire with the coders as to how we can turn this off.



Vlad, it seems to be fixed! My screen hasn’t jumped around for a few days. Thank you very much!


----------



## Tonimichelle

I’m still not sure if this is just me or my iPad, but it definitely only happens on TPF. Every time I use an explanation mark when replying to a post in any of the forums I tend to use,  it deletes the last letter I typed! Doesn’t happen on this thread though which is weird, but very annoyin!! Ah it happened then!! But not now!


----------



## Vlad

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m still not sure if this is just me or my iPad, but it definitely only happens on TPF. Every time I use an explanation mark when replying to a post in any of the forums I tend to use,  it deletes the last letter I typed! Doesn’t happen on this thread though which is weird, but very annoyin!! Ah it happened then!! But not now!



Try to hit the little gear icon on the very right side of the post editor menu to toggle off the BB code function and see if it still does it.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

ComfortablyNumb said:


> Thanks for the offer! Could I try my username as two words to see if I like it, but if not, be able to go back?



@Vlad could you please put the space between to have 2 words? Thanks!


----------



## Clearblueskies

When I try to do a search I get an advert popping up and covering the search box.  It’s impossible to get of it without leaving the page and faffing about.  Very annoying


----------



## nicole0612

My page was not loading when I clicked on a forum in my watched threads, then all of a sudden my page moved (my page still jumps around while loading in Chrome) and the alert “changes saved” popped up. Now I cannot find the thread in my watched threads, in the forum list LV and it is not in ignored threads (I thought I may have accidentally clicked this, but no ignored threads). It is LV Cruise 2021. Any ideas of how to find it and watch it again? Thank you.


----------



## Swanky

Hi! This thread?
Cruise 2021

I'm finding tPF to be running super slow right now.



nicole0612 said:


> My page was not loading when I clicked on a forum in my watched threads, then all of a sudden my page moved (my page still jumps around while loading in Chrome) and the alert “changes saved” popped up. Now I cannot find the thread in my watched threads, in the forum list LV and it is not in ignored threads (I thought I may have accidentally clicked this, but no ignored threads). It is LV Cruise 2021. Any ideas of how to find it and watch it again? Thank you.


----------



## whateve

Swanky said:


> Hi! This thread?
> Cruise 2021
> 
> I'm finding tPF to be running super slow right now.


I had a lot of trouble using the forum last night. Once I got one of those 504 gateway timeout messages.


----------



## nicole0612

Swanky said:


> Hi! This thread?
> Cruise 2021
> 
> I'm finding tPF to be running super slow right now.


Yes, thank you, it’s very weird. When I click on the link it says I am watching it, but when I go to my watched threads by time last updated it is not there. I tried unwatching and then watching again, but still not there.


----------



## muchstuff

Swanky said:


> Hi! This thread?
> Cruise 2021
> 
> I'm finding tPF to be running super slow right now.


Me too.


----------



## Vlad

Yeah it's very slow. Techs are looking into it!


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> Yeah it's very slow. Techs are looking into it!


Slow and erratic. Threads are opening up to posts I’ve already read, error messages are showing.


----------



## *MJ*

I loved the feature where I see related threads to the one I'm reading at the bottom of the screen...but now it seems to be gone. Is this feature still offered?


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> My page was not loading when I clicked on a forum in my watched threads, then all of a sudden my page moved (my page still jumps around while loading in Chrome) and the alert “changes saved” popped up. Now I cannot find the thread in my watched threads, in the forum list LV and it is not in ignored threads (I thought I may have accidentally clicked this, but no ignored threads). It is LV Cruise 2021. Any ideas of how to find it and watch it again? Thank you.





Swanky said:


> Hi! This thread?
> Cruise 2021
> 
> I'm finding tPF to be running super slow right now.



@Vlad I still cannot see the LV Cruise 2021 thread unless I click on the link Swanky posted here. When I click on it, it says I am watching it, but it is not under my watched threads or even visible when I go to the LV forum and look through all of the threads in the forum. I checked and I am not accidentally “ignoring” it. Do you have any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

nicole0612 said:


> @Vlad I still cannot see the LV Cruise 2021 thread unless I click on the link Swanky posted here. When I click on it, it says I am watching it, but it is not under my watched threads or even visible when I go to the LV forum and look through all of the threads in the forum. I checked and I am not accidentally “ignoring” it. Do you have any ideas? Thank you.



I bumped it this morning, see if it shows up in the main LV forum.


----------



## nicole0612

Vlad said:


> I bumped it this morning, see if it shows up in the main LV forum.


It is not! I went back through the forum through 8pm last night.


----------



## nicole0612

Vlad said:


> I bumped it this morning, see if it shows up in the main LV forum.


I can still only see it if I click on the link that Swanky posted.


----------



## Vlad

nicole0612 said:


> I can still only see it if I click on the link that Swanky posted.



Something to note is that you will not see threads posted by people who are on your user ignore list. Check there!


----------



## muchstuff

@Vlad  is there any way we can have a search function for private messages? Same type of options as the regular search function, where we can search by member name or by keyword? I have one PM thread that's over 700 pages long  and it would be great to be able to search for a specific topic we had talked about.


----------



## Vlad

muchstuff said:


> @Vlad  is there any way we can have a search function for private messages? Same type of options as the regular search function, where we can search by member name or by keyword? I have one PM thread that's over 700 pages long  and it would be great to be able to search for a specific topic we had talked about.



The forum software doesn't support it natively, perhaps there's an addon I can look into.


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> The forum software doesn't support it natively, perhaps there's an addon I can look into.


Thanks, that would be fab.


----------



## nicole0612

Vlad said:


> Something to note is that you will not see threads posted by people who are on your user ignore list. Check there!


You are the best!! I thought when my computer got glitchy and jumpy I may have accidentally clicked to “ignore” the thread, but it looks like I accidentally ignored a member instead. I unignored them and now the thread is back!!


----------



## Elena S

Elena S said:


> Very frustrating that on both iPad and iPhone thumbnail images half open half of the time.
> View attachment 4779700


Any updates on this?


----------



## Vlad

Elena S said:


> Any updates on this?



Still testing!


----------



## indiaink

@Vlad - auction listings - eBay listings - when you click on the link it opens two dupe eBay tabs. FWIW I just discovered this on my iPad using Safari.


----------



## whateve

When I click on a thread I've been watching it is supposed to take me to the last unread post but I've realized I keep missing posts. It is taking me at least a few posts past the last one I read, possibly a whole page.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> When I click on a thread I've been watching it is supposed to take me to the last unread post but I've realized I keep missing posts. It is taking me at least a few posts past the last one I read, possibly a whole page.


I've found in the last couple of days that I'm having a similar issue. OR it's taking me back to a point several posts earlier  that I've already read rather than opening up to the first unread one. 
Also, when I'm on my iPhone and I'm scrolling through new posts...when I want to go to the next page it often just takes me back to the page I'm already on. Lately it's been taking me back to the first page even when I'm on page 4 or 5 for example, instead of moving me forward to the next page. Lots of erratic little things going on...


----------



## Annawakes

Hi Vlad.  How do I react to a post with something other than “Like”?  I only get these options on my iPhone:


----------



## muchstuff

Annawakes said:


> Hi Vlad.  How do I react to a post with something other than “Like”?  I only get these options on my iPhone:
> 
> View attachment 4805898


Not Vlad, but put your cursor on the "like" and it'll pop up some options for you.


----------



## Annawakes

muchstuff said:


> Not Vlad, but put your cursor on the "like" and it'll pop up some options for you.


Ooo I just tried it thanks!  Will take some practice to get it right on the iPhone.  Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Annawakes said:


> Ooo I just tried it thanks!  Will take some practice to get it right on the iPhone.  Thanks!


Yes, it's a bit touchy!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

@Vlad  I have no clue if this will even work, using my new iPad, so here goes. 

There is part of a Thread at the top of the ATLV Thread & it shows up on every Thread of ATLV Page at the top? Here is a screenshot. Could someone please remove it? Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

@lovlouisvuitton I removed the poll, thanks for the heads up


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Elliespurse said:


> @lovlouisvuitton I removed the poll, thanks for the heads up



Thank you wonderful @Elliespurse 


*ETA:* I had to Google how to take a screenshot!  Oh my!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton




----------



## RueHermes

Hi Vlad. Where’d the app go for iPhone? I don’t see it anywhere in the App Store. Thank you !


----------



## momoc

@Vlad 

Is this a new limit? And is there any chance of removing / increasing it? This is from the price sharing thread in the Hermes Shopping sub-forum where we like to keep all the prices that's been shared so far in the latest comment so it adds up...


----------



## Vlad

momoc said:


> @Vlad
> 
> Is this a new limit? And is there any chance of removing / increasing it? This is from the price sharing thread in the Hermes Shopping sub-forum where we like to keep all the prices that's been shared so far in the latest comment so it adds up...
> 
> View attachment 4810599



I've lifted this limit!


----------



## Vlad

RueHermes said:


> Hi Vlad. Where’d the app go for iPhone? I don’t see it anywhere in the App Store. Thank you !



To quote my previous response:



> So the app was pulled from the app store months back by Apple (globally) because the app developer didn't keep it up to date with Apple's iOS requirements. The devs stopped support for our app entirely, so there was no way to modernize it or offer any support for it. The functionality is no longer supported on the new platform.
> 
> This being said, we are working on a new app that is rebuilt from the ground up.


----------



## momoc

Vlad said:


> I've lifted this limit!



Yay! Thank you


----------



## oreo713

Vlad said:


> To quote my previous response:


Any idea when the new app is going to be up and running?  So difficult to post pictures this way!   Thank you!
Stay well and be strong!


----------



## muchstuff

Has anyone else posted and had it show up in multiples? @Vlad it's happened to me a couple of times now, I go to reply to a post and it prints three times...?


----------



## Megs

muchstuff said:


> Has anyone else posted and had it show up in multiples? @Vlad it's happened to me a couple of times now, I go to reply to a post and it prints three times...?



I haven't seen a lot of that happening, could be your internet right then. Let me know if it keeps happening!


----------



## muchstuff

Megs said:


> I haven't seen a lot of that happening, could be your internet right then. Let me know if it keeps happening!


Will do, it was once on my Mac and once on my iPhone.


----------



## Yuki85

Any News on the new app? Missing it soo much! TIA


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Has the Forum been made smaller? By that, I mean it only takes up half my monitor? Whereas before it took up my whole monitor? Now I have white empty space on each side? It's not the toggle tool either. It just takes up the middle of my monitor.  I noticed it when I just logged on this morning.


----------



## Vlad

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Has the Forum been made smaller? By that, I mean it only takes up half my monitor? Whereas before it took up my whole monitor? Now I have white empty space on each side? It's not the toggle tool either. It just takes up the middle of my monitor.  I noticed it when I just logged on this morning.



Hit the red double arrow toggle on the bottom left of this page!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vlad said:


> Hit the red double arrow toggle on the bottom left of this page!



I do that and it takes up my whole monitor - Before I didn't have to do that, the layout was spread out and I had no blank space and no need to use the toggle arrow. That's my Question - Has the Format / Layout been changed to a more compact size?


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I do that and it takes up my whole monitor - Before I didn't have to do that, the layout was spread out and I had no blank space and no need to use the toggle arrow. That's my Question - Has the Format / Layout been changed to a more compact size?


Mine was different this morning too.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

whateve said:


> Mine was different this morning too.



I'm going  lol! I got up and made a coffee, come back and now it's normal again? Oy, oy, oy!


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm going  lol! I got up and made a coffee, come back and now it's normal again? Oy, oy, oy!


I clicked on the arrow thing and then clicked on it again to set it back, and then it was fine.


----------



## surfchick

Vlad said:


> Hit the red double arrow toggle on the bottom left of this page!


Hi, Vlad. Lots of dirty-ish spam on the General Discussion thread today. I reported a few but there are a lot!


----------



## Vlad

surfchick said:


> Hi, Vlad. Lots of dirty-ish spam on the General Discussion thread today. I reported a few but there are a lot!



Got it, thank you!


----------



## Possum

I know this is a silly question, but how do I find a post I bookmarked please?


----------



## IntheOcean

Possum said:


> I know this is a silly question, but how do I find a post I bookmarked please?


Click on your username in the top right corner, and then on Bookmarks. They should be there!  Or use this link: https://forum.purseblog.com/account/bookmarks


----------



## Possum

IntheOcean said:


> Click on your username in the top right corner, and then on Bookmarks. They should be there!  Or use this link: https://forum.purseblog.com/account/bookmarks


Thankyou!


----------



## surfchick

Vlad said:


> Got it, thank you!


Vlad, I assume you have already seen it but a lot of buy weed online spam all over the forum today!


----------



## Vlad

surfchick said:


> Vlad, I assume you have already seen it but a lot of buy weed online spam all over the forum today!



Our mods did a great job cleaning things up!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I’ve been gone for a while and just realized TPF app is gone. I miss it.


----------



## whateve

The stuff at the top: watched, new posts, new threads... used to be on an "always on top" format, so when I was lower down on a page, I could always access it. Now after I post on a thread, in order to see it, I have to scroll back to the top of the page. Can you set it back the way it was just a few days ago?


----------



## indiaink

@Vlad I had a bunch of threads/forums on "Ignore" status, and that's gone now. All of my "Ignores", gone!


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> @Vlad I had a bunch of threads/forums on "Ignore" status, and that's gone now. All of my "Ignores", gone!


That happened to me today too!
I suddenly saw 15+ forums I had on ignore.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> That happened to me today too!
> I suddenly saw 15+ forums I had on ignore.


Are yours back?


----------



## Vlad

indiaink said:


> @Vlad I had a bunch of threads/forums on "Ignore" status, and that's gone now. All of my "Ignores", gone!





V0N1B2 said:


> That happened to me today too!
> I suddenly saw 15+ forums I had on ignore.



Ignore is currently broken, will roll out a fix in the coming days!


----------



## paula3boys

Vlad said:


> Ignore is currently broken, will roll out a fix in the coming days!


Thank you for the update. I really loved that feature as I don't want to scroll through the entire list to find the several forums I visit


----------



## Julie E

I'd like to change my profile (I was "new" in 2008 when I created the registration, but not any more) but it says "your full account details are not currently editable". What can be done to fix this please?
Thanks


----------



## pinky7129

Any idea when the app is coming back? It’s so much easier to navigate on the phone than via website


----------



## Bales25

whateve said:


> The stuff at the top: watched, new posts, new threads... used to be on an "always on top" format, so when I was lower down on a page, I could always access it. Now after I post on a thread, in order to see it, I have to scroll back to the top of the page. Can you set it back the way it was just a few days ago?


 
The headers not locking when scrolling has been bugging me, too.  I have found that if you start scrolling to the bottom there is an arrow key that appears in the bottom corner that will take you to the top.  It helps, but still not ideal.  Hope the headers get fixed soon!


----------



## IntheOcean

I think I'm going to be in a minority here, but I actually do like the absence of the header. It's a lot more smaller-screen-friendly now. Perhaps we could somehow have it be optional?


----------



## TMOTG

Hello, I started a thread titled "Requesting your scarf design opinions" some months ago but it seems to be MIA now. Do you know what happened to it? Thanks.


----------



## TMOTG

TMOTG said:


> Hello, I started a thread titled "Requesting your scarf design opinions" some months ago but it seems to be MIA now. Do you know what happened to it? Thanks.


Feel free to disregard my post. I found the terms of service page where it clarifies that commercial promotion is prohibited. If I may offer some feedback, however, being notified when one's post is deleted by moderators and the reason for the deletion would be a welcome feature. Additionally, is there a thread where the terms of service can be referenced? I looked and could not find one. I resorted to logging out and beginning the registration process again to find the link. If no such thread exists, it seems like it would be a valuable addition. It if does exist, well, it doesn't seem easy to find.


----------



## Swanky

TMOTG said:


> Feel free to disregard my post. I found the terms of service page where it clarifies that commercial promotion is prohibited. If I may offer some feedback, however, being notified when one's post is deleted by moderators and the reason for the deletion would be a welcome feature. Additionally, is there a thread where the terms of service can be referenced? I looked and could not find one. I resorted to logging out and beginning the registration process again to find the link. If no such thread exists, it seems like it would be a valuable addition. It if does exist, well, it doesn't seem easy to find.


Hi!
You were issued a reminder of the rules, so notice was given 
Also, you cannot advertise in your signature.
The TOS is located at the bottom of every page





						Terms and rules
					

You must agree to these terms and rules before using the site.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## TMOTG

Swanky said:


> Hi!
> You were issued a reminder of the rules, so notice was given
> Also, you cannot advertise in your signature.
> The TOS is located at the bottom of every page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terms and rules
> 
> 
> You must agree to these terms and rules before using the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I appreciate the assistance and the link to the TOS (as well as where to find it). For what it's worth, I'm not finding where I might have received such a notice or a reminder of the rules. I didn't notice it in the Alerts section of my account, where I would expect to see something of the kind. Furthermore, and not to be difficult, the TOS says "Self-promotional links to your ... business, etc. are limited to your forum signature." Having seen that this was permitted, I found where to edit my signature and placed my link there rather than risk further violation of the rules by including it discretely in my posts. Could you please clarify what aspect of my signature was problematic?

Best regards,
Kevin


----------



## Swanky

In the TOS, that is linked on each page and upon registration:

*Your purpose in joining PurseForum or posting should not be to promote, advertise, or otherwise call attention to your site, blog, product, or business. Contact us if you want to advertise on PurseForum.*


Self-promotion. Self-promotional links to your blog, social media channel, product, business, etc. are limited to your forum signature and your Profile Details. You are welcome to embed images from your Instagram feed in your posts and share them with our community. Gratuitous linking to your blog is not permitted.
Shilling. If you pretend to be a consumer who recommends your own product(s)/Service(s) or favors your own product(s)/service(s) over others, without admitting your affiliation, you will be banned. Vendors who post in threads only to criticize a competitor's product while promoting their own will also be subject to account termination.
*Commercial interest. Links to your commercial web site for established members (3 months & 300 posts minimum) only.*


----------



## TMOTG

Swanky said:


> In the TOS, that is linked on each page and upon registration:
> 
> *Your purpose in joining PurseForum or posting should not be to promote, advertise, or otherwise call attention to your site, blog, product, or business. Contact us if you want to advertise on PurseForum.*
> 
> 
> Self-promotion. Self-promotional links to your blog, social media channel, product, business, etc. are limited to your forum signature and your Profile Details. You are welcome to embed images from your Instagram feed in your posts and share them with our community. Gratuitous linking to your blog is not permitted.
> Shilling. If you pretend to be a consumer who recommends your own product(s)/Service(s) or favors your own product(s)/service(s) over others, without admitting your affiliation, you will be banned. Vendors who post in threads only to criticize a competitor's product while promoting their own will also be subject to account termination.
> *Commercial interest. Links to your commercial web site for established members (3 months & 300 posts minimum) only.*


Thank you for your time and assistance. I have no further questions.

Kevin


----------



## Maya Pham

Hello❤️


----------



## Stellyboung

Vlad said:


> Hello all, welcome to yet another iteration of our beloved community. Most of what you see should be familiar, at least on the surface. Underneath the paint there's a lot of modernizing that's gone into this build, which should make things more enjoyable for you to interact with our community. The forum is now a lot more mobile friendly, faster and more reliable. Posting comments, reacting to other users' posts and sharing pictures is now easier than ever before.
> 
> The good news is that this new software allows us to finally embark on some cool new forum features and initiatives that I have been putting off developing on the old platform. So in that spirit, stay tuned for some really cool, new bits hitting TPF in the coming weeks and months.
> 
> Some highlights of this new TPF version:
> 
> 
> You can now react to posts, similarly to how you would on other social platforms (go beyond the _like_)
> Collapse sub-forums and sticky threads to get to active discussions quicker.
> Easy Giphy integration. Nothing says how you feel about a topic than an animated GIF from your fave movie or show.
> 
> View attachment 4753303
> 
> 
> The Trending tab is back - a cool new way to discover where the discussions are lively right now!
> Post new threads right inside your favorite forum. Just look for the block above the thread listing and click or tap it. Voila!
> Find Threads offers a new way to find threads you posted in or threads that are unanswered, so you can help out the community.
> ...and much more. I'll be posting announcements of new features as they roll out.
> 
> Cheers to you and thank you for being a part of this community for the past 15 years. Post any feedback you may have below and we'll make sure to address it.



Thanks for the update


----------



## south-of-france

Hi, will the images being cut off (only upper third showing) when clicked on be fixed later? I’m on Iphone 8 plus, newest ios. Thank you


----------



## ShariV59

Thanks for the add. I recently acquired  a Gucci bag from a 96 yo friend. I would like to look it up for name, authenticity and age...where do I go for this info?


----------



## nicole0612

ShariV59 said:


> Thanks for the add. I recently acquired  a Gucci bag from a 96 yo friend. I would like to look it up for name, authenticity and age...where do I go for this info?


Hello, I am not the best at navigating the site, but if you look around on a desktop computer you will see it is grouped into forums by designer and topic. There is one forum for Gucci. There should be a thread entitled something along the lines of “authenticate this Gucci”. If you go to the first post in the thread it will give you all of that details, instructions, photos required and such for authentication. There may be a vintage Gucci thread if you just want information about your bag. I hope that helps.


----------



## indiaink

Getting Server Error messages when I try to mark any forum read. @Vlad 
Has been going on all morning, but I didn't report as I thought you'd notice...


----------



## nicole0612

indiaink said:


> Getting Server Error messages when I try to mark any forum read. @Vlad
> Has been going on all morning, but I didn't report as I thought you'd notice...


@Vlad The same thing is happening to me, it started last night. The other problem is even if I try to just read those same forums or threads now it gives me the same error message.


----------



## muchstuff

nicole0612 said:


> @Vlad The same thing is happening to me, it started last night. The other problem is even if I try to just read those same forums or threads now it gives me the same error message.


Same here.


----------



## Awillow

Hi Vlad - I have been unable to use the multi-quote feature for a few days.  I restarted my phone to no avail.  Any suggestions?  (I am trying not to clog up threads qith individual replies.)  TIA


----------



## pianolize

Vlad said:


> Hello all, welcome to yet another iteration of our beloved community. Most of what you see should be familiar, at least on the surface. Underneath the paint there's a lot of modernizing that's gone into this build, which should make things more enjoyable for you to interact with our community. The forum is now a lot more mobile friendly, faster and more reliable. Posting comments, reacting to other users' posts and sharing pictures is now easier than ever before.
> 
> The good news is that this new software allows us to finally embark on some cool new forum features and initiatives that I have been putting off developing on the old platform. So in that spirit, stay tuned for some really cool, new bits hitting TPF in the coming weeks and months.
> 
> Some highlights of this new TPF version:
> 
> 
> You can now react to posts, similarly to how you would on other social platforms (go beyond the _like_)
> Collapse sub-forums and sticky threads to get to active discussions quicker.
> Easy Giphy integration. Nothing says how you feel about a topic than an animated GIF from your fave movie or show.
> 
> View attachment 4753303
> 
> 
> The Trending tab is back - a cool new way to discover where the discussions are lively right now!
> Post new threads right inside your favorite forum. Just look for the block above the thread listing and click or tap it. Voila!
> Find Threads offers a new way to find threads you posted in or threads that are unanswered, so you can help out the community.
> ...and much more. I'll be posting announcements of new features as they roll out.
> 
> Cheers to you and thank you for being a part of this community for the past 15 years. Post any feedback you may have below and we'll make sure to address it.




How do we access our old collections pages? Has this just disappeared?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I am not sure if this is the right place to post this question, but I was unable to access TPF or purse blog all morning.  It seems to be okay now, but I was wondering why this happened and what to do if it happens again.  Thanks!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Did anyone else have problems trying to get on the forum today? I just kept getting the page won't load error even though I had internet and I also tried to connect using my iPad, and the same thing happened. Page wouldn't load?


----------



## Vlad

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am not sure if this is the right place to post this question, but I was unable to access TPF or purse blog all morning.  It seems to be okay now, but I was wondering why this happened and what to do if it happens again.  Thanks!





lovlouisvuitton said:


> Did anyone else have problems trying to get on the forum today? I just kept getting the page won't load error even though I had internet and I also tried to connect using my iPad, and the same thing happened. Page wouldn't load?



Our host experienced a catastrophic hardware failure and it took them a while to get the redundant equipment back online. All good now, sorry for the downtime!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vlad said:


> Our host experienced a catastrophic hardware failure and it took them a while to get the redundant equipment back online. All good now, sorry for the downtime!



No worries Vlad! Thank you for the update!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Vlad said:


> Our host experienced a catastrophic hardware failure and it took them a while to get the redundant equipment back online. All good now, sorry for the downtime!


Thank you for the reply.  I kept wondering if it was my internet connection that was the issue.  Glad to hear it's all good now!


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> Our host experienced a catastrophic hardware failure and it took them a while to get the redundant equipment back online. All good now, sorry for the downtime!


Thanks Vlad, made me realize how addicted I am to my early morning TPF!


----------



## Je Rha Lin

Thank you for accepting me. I would like to ask help in checking the authenticity of my newly purchased coach bag. I bought this online. Thanks a lot.


----------



## muchstuff

Je Rha Lin said:


> Thank you for accepting me. I would like to ask help in checking the authenticity of my newly purchased coach bag. I bought this online. Thanks a lot.



Welcome to TPF!  You'll need to post your Coach questions in the thread below. Be sure to read the first post to see what photos they need.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


----------



## Mexnaabe

Vlad said:


> Hello all, welcome to yet another iteration of our beloved community. Most of what you see should be familiar, at least on the surface. Underneath the paint there's a lot of modernizing that's gone into this build, which should make things more enjoyable for you to interact with our community. The forum is now a lot more mobile friendly, faster and more reliable. Posting comments, reacting to other users' posts and sharing pictures is now easier than ever before.
> 
> The good news is that this new software allows us to finally embark on some cool new forum features and initiatives that I have been putting off developing on the old platform. So in that spirit, stay tuned for some really cool, new bits hitting TPF in the coming weeks and months.
> 
> Some highlights of this new TPF version:
> 
> 
> You can now react to posts, similarly to how you would on other social platforms (go beyond the _like_)
> Collapse sub-forums and sticky threads to get to active discussions quicker.
> Easy Giphy integration. Nothing says how you feel about a topic than an animated GIF from your fave movie or show.
> 
> View attachment 4753303
> 
> 
> The Trending tab is back - a cool new way to discover where the discussions are lively right now!
> Post new threads right inside your favorite forum. Just look for the block above the thread listing and click or tap it. Voila!
> Find Threads offers a new way to find threads you posted in or threads that are unanswered, so you can help out the community.
> ...and much more. I'll be posting announcements of new features as they roll out.
> 
> Cheers to you and thank you for being a part of this community for the past 15 years. Post any feedback you may have below and we'll make sure to address it.




how do I delete my account?


----------



## south-of-france

Hi, I still get only about 1/4 of a photo displayed after clicking on it (pics in a thread). Is there anything I can do? Iphone, newest iOs.


----------



## indiaink

@Vlad  the Feedback function is also missing again...


----------



## Hyacinth

Vlad or Megs

I thought we used to have a "Getting Started" section for new members explaining how to use the forums, *especially* how to post photos. There doesn't seem to be anything I can find, the Help link at the bottom of each page doesn't even cover basic posting instructions. Did this get lost somewhere among the various upgrades? If ANY forum needs basic navigation for Newbies, this one does.

Someone who just joined yesterday sent me a PM asking how to get started and how to post pictures. I don't know why she's asking me, but there's no way I can answer a question like that! Where is she supposed to go for instructions and answers? You posted back in November "Ironically, our forums already send an automated message after signup which includes a basic primer on all things TPF. I need to devise a better way to give folks a navigating hand, I suppose." 

If there were any kind of instructions in that email apparently she didn't read them. What do you suggest I tell her? And if there was a set of tutorials here before and my memory isn't playing tricks on me, those tutes need to be reposted where everyone can find them.


----------



## Vlad

Hyacinth said:


> Vlad or Megs
> 
> I thought we used to have a "Getting Started" section for new members explaining how to use the forums, *especially* how to post photos. There doesn't seem to be anything I can find, the Help link at the bottom of each page doesn't even cover basic posting instructions. Did this get lost somewhere among the various upgrades? If ANY forum needs basic navigation for Newbies, this one does.
> 
> Someone who just joined yesterday sent me a PM asking how to get started and how to post pictures. I don't know why she's asking me, but there's no way I can answer a question like that! Where is she supposed to go for instructions and answers? You posted back in November "Ironically, our forums already send an automated message after signup which includes a basic primer on all things TPF. I need to devise a better way to give folks a navigating hand, I suppose."
> 
> If there were any kind of instructions in that email apparently she didn't read them. What do you suggest I tell her? And if there was a set of tutorials here before and my memory isn't playing tricks on me, those tutes need to be reposted where everyone can find them.



I will prioritize putting together a how-to for newbies unfamiliar with forums!


----------



## FandDbytheSea

I have been a member for many years and am seeing a message saying I need to upgrade my account as Im a "new member" but when I click into the link it brings me to a forum link of yours that is closed for replies.  Can you please help me understand how to upgrade.  As I mentioned I am not a new member.


----------



## Vlad

FandDbytheSea said:


> I have been a member for many years and am seeing a message saying I need to upgrade my account as Im a "new member" but when I click into the link it brings me to a forum link of yours that is closed for replies.  Can you please help me understand how to upgrade.  As I mentioned I am not a new member.



You just need to post 4 more times in existing discussions and your profile will be updated.


----------



## FandDbytheSea

Vlad said:


> You just need to post 4 more times in existing discussions and your profile will be updated.


Okay thank you!


----------



## Hyacinth

Vlad said:


> I will prioritize putting together a how-to for newbies unfamiliar with forums!



Thanks very much. I told her to check the email she received and there should be instructions there. I haven't heard back from her so maybe she found it. But not everyone keeps those emails. 

And even with as long as I've been a member here, there's no way I could ever begin to explain the posting basics to a newbie, especially if apps are involved. A basic primer really would be a big help, even to us "OGs".


----------



## poopsie

Vlad said:


> I will prioritize putting together a how-to for newbies unfamiliar with forums!



Thank you!
An "oldie" here but I still struggle with photos/uploads


----------



## starkfan

@Vlad , I'm not sure if this is quite the right place to post this, but I saw this post by a member a couple weeks ago, where she posted about having found some dodgy website that seems to be a mirror of TPF -- she tagged you and @Megs in her post, and I was wondering if you know what's going on with that site? According to that OP, she could log into that site with her TPF password! 





__





						Massaccesi Handbags
					

I absolutely agree with you on what this color goes with and it takes me back to a similar discussion when I ordered my second MM bag. I was planning to order a Zhoe this was in 2014/2015 when MM first started his own handbag line. I was deciding between a black or a grey or perhaps a brown but...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## muchstuff

starkfan said:


> @Vlad , I'm not sure if this is quite the right place to post this, but I saw this post by a member a couple weeks ago, where she posted about having found some dodgy website that seems to be a mirror of TPF -- she tagged you and @Megs in her post, and I was wondering if you know what's going on with that site? According to that OP, she could log into that site with her TPF password!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Handbags
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you on what this color goes with and it takes me back to a similar discussion when I ordered my second MM bag. I was planning to order a Zhoe this was in 2014/2015 when MM first started his own handbag line. I was deciding between a black or a grey or perhaps a brown but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


That’s just a thread on TPF from what I see.


----------



## starkfan

muchstuff said:


> That’s just a thread on TPF from what I see.


I should clarify, that link goes to a specific post in a TPF thread, where the OP of that post has a screenshot of the dodgy website / apparent mirror of TPF that she found. (I don't want to type out the URL to avoid accidentally sending people there! And I'm not sure if I can quote a post from another thread? Hence I linked to the post in question instead...)


----------



## indiaink

starkfan said:


> I should clarify, that link goes to a specific post in a TPF thread, where the OP of that post has a screenshot of the dodgy website / apparent mirror of TPF that she found. (I don't want to type out the URL to avoid accidentally sending people there! And I'm not sure if I can quote a post from another thread? Hence I linked to the post in question instead...)


Holy buckets! That’s scary! @Vlad @Megs @Swanky  - that’s really really scary! Has tPF been compromised??!?!? Do we need to change our passwords?


----------



## Swanky

We’ve had some websites mirror us exactly through the years, we weren’t hacked so passwords should be fine!


----------



## Vlad

starkfan said:


> I should clarify, that link goes to a specific post in a TPF thread, where the OP of that post has a screenshot of the dodgy website / apparent mirror of TPF that she found. (I don't want to type out the URL to avoid accidentally sending people there! And I'm not sure if I can quote a post from another thread? Hence I linked to the post in question instead...)





indiaink said:


> Holy buckets! That’s scary! @Vlad @Megs @Swanky  - that’s really really scary! Has tPF been compromised??!?!? Do we need to change our passwords?




Our forums have absolutely not been compromised. The way the mirroring works is that any input you issue on the "fake" site is in reality being sent to our site, it only appears that it's happening on a different domain.

Regardless, if you see our forum on any other domain other than purseblog.com - *do not* input your credentials, as it may also be used for nefarious reasons for phishing (stealing your login credentials for the real site).


----------



## starkfan

Vlad said:


> Our forums have absolutely not been compromised. The way the mirroring works is that any input you issue on the "fake" site is in reality being sent to our site, it only appears that it's happening on a different domain.
> 
> Regardless, if you see our forum on any other domain other than purseblog.com - *do not* input your credentials, as it may also be used for nefarious reasons for phishing (stealing your login credentials for the real site).


That's good to know, thanks so much for the assurance that TPF hasn't been compromised, Vlad!

(Tagging @Cleda who was the OP who first mentioned this mirror site in the Massaccesi thread that I linked in post #390 above -- Cleda, I hope all's still ok with your account/log-in details, after you entered it into that mirror site!  )

_ETA:_ Cleda -- Ahh, I see that Vlad already replied to you in the Massaccesi thread too! Eep, keeping my fingers crossed nothing bad has happened with your account in the meantime...


----------



## Cleda

Thanks @Vlad and @starkfan, I have just changed my password!


----------



## Vlad

Cleda said:


> Thanks @Vlad and @starkfan, I have just changed my password!



Perfect, better be safe than sorry!


----------



## XCCX

Hello admin and mods!

First, I’d like to thank you for taking care of this amazing forum  

Second, I wanted to change my username a couple of years ago and submitted the completed form but never heard back so I just went ahead and created a new one.. I am wondering if my old account can be merged with this one? I’m actually an OG (joined in 2009) so I hope it could be done!

Thank you in advance


----------



## Vlad

XCCX said:


> Hello admin and mods!
> 
> First, I’d like to thank you for taking care of this amazing forum
> 
> Second, I wanted to change my username a couple of years ago and submitted the completed form but never heard back so I just went ahead and created a new one.. I am wondering if my old account can be merged with this one? I’m actually an OG (joined in 2009) so I hope it could be done!
> 
> Thank you in advance



Sure, please PM me with your old username and I can merge them.


----------



## XCCX

Vlad said:


> Sure, please PM me with your old username and I can merge them.


Just PMed you


----------



## Lovelylisa1955

Thanks for adding me!


----------



## Queenoftarts

Hi Vlad, I replied under a Goyard post this earlier this am and I don't see my comment there. It was in response to a poster looking for an SA at BG. I had a very positive experience recently with a SA that I wanted to share. I've been a longtime member here since 2017, but never posted. Can you tell me what the issue is? Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

Queenoftarts said:


> Hi Vlad, I replied under a Goyard post this earlier this am and I don't see my comment there. It was in response to a poster looking for an SA at BG. I had a very positive experience recently with a SA that I wanted to share. I've been a longtime member here since 2017, but never posted. Can you tell me what the issue is? Thanks!


I'm not Vlad but I saw the post and thought it was duplicate for some weird reason and deleted it.  My mistake, it's restored!


----------



## Queenoftarts

Swanky said:


> I'm not Vlad but I saw the post and thought it was duplicate for some weird reason and deleted it.  My mistake, it's restored!


No worries, thank you


----------



## Type2Kim

Vlad said:


> Hello all, welcome to yet another iteration of our beloved community. Most of what you see should be familiar, at least on the surface. Underneath the paint there's a lot of modernizing that's gone into this build, which should make things more enjoyable for you to interact with our community. The forum is now a lot more mobile friendly, faster and more reliable. Posting comments, reacting to other users' posts and sharing pictures is now easier than ever before.
> 
> The good news is that this new software allows us to finally embark on some cool new forum features and initiatives that I have been putting off developing on the old platform. So in that spirit, stay tuned for some really cool, new bits hitting TPF in the coming weeks and months.
> 
> Some highlights of this new TPF version:
> 
> 
> You can now react to posts, similarly to how you would on other social platforms (go beyond the _like_)
> Collapse sub-forums and sticky threads to get to active discussions quicker.
> Easy Giphy integration. Nothing says how you feel about a topic than an animated GIF from your fave movie or show.
> 
> View attachment 4753303
> 
> 
> The Trending tab is back - a cool new way to discover where the discussions are lively right now!
> Post new threads right inside your favorite forum. Just look for the block above the thread listing and click or tap it. Voila!
> Find Threads offers a new way to find threads you posted in or threads that are unanswered, so you can help out the community.
> ...and much more. I'll be posting announcements of new features as they roll out.
> 
> Cheers to you and thank you for being a part of this community for the past 15 years. Post any feedback you may have below and we'll make sure to address it.




Hello! I joined the forum in 2015. How do I get my account unrestricted?


----------



## Vlad

Type2Kim said:


> Hello! I joined the forum in 2015. How do I get my account unrestricted?



Post two more times.


----------



## whateve

I can't upload photos. The problem started last night. The upload starts, gets to 99%, then I get this message:
The upload failed because the file could not be written to the server. The site administrator will need to resolve this before any files can be uploaded.


----------



## south-of-france

Same... 
@Vlad: I can’t upload the pics at the moment. „The upload failed because the file could not be written to the server. The site administrator will need to resolve this before any files can be uploaded.“
Thank you for your help.
PS. The image problem (it only shows about 1/4 when clicking on a pic) also remains.


----------



## Roie55

@Vlad & @Megs 
HI, just wondering, a suggestion really. Could there be a section & related subforums for the various territories. eg. Americas, Asiapac, Europe, Africa etc. Reason being sometimes i have shipping, or tax, or import, authenticating or repairs etc inquiries that would only be relevant to peeps in my region. Its tricky to find answers to some questions that might be in a brand specific subforum, that im not a part of.


----------



## south-of-france

south-of-france said:


> Same...
> @Vlad: I can’t upload the pics at the moment. „The upload failed because the file could not be written to the server. The site administrator will need to resolve this before any files can be uploaded.“
> Thank you for your help.
> PS. The image problem (it only shows about 1/4 when clicking on a pic) also remains.



The uploading works again, thank you. 

Many pictures still only show up partially after clicking on them.


----------



## Vlad

south-of-france said:


> Many pictures still only show up partially after clicking on them.



Which device / browser are you having this issue on? Also, any thread or specific image you could link would help me figure this out. Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

I clicked on a pic this morning and only could see half, on my iPhone/Safari. I'll try and remember where it was.


----------



## south-of-france

Hi, for example this pic https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...tion.1038949/page-60#lg=post-34438230&slide=1
Only loads the upper half.
Iphone 8 plus, newest ios, Safari.


----------



## Swanky

I wonder if it's a phone thing.  I can see that whole photo on my Mac


----------



## Tonimichelle

Just wondering if anyone else is having problems with TPF loading today? It said server not responding all morning (UK time). This afternoon it is working but very slow.


----------



## limom

Same here USA.
it is still slower even with the latest safari update


----------



## Swanky

V e r a h slow!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

Me, too, slow!


----------



## Tonimichelle

limom said:


> Same here USA.
> it is still slower even with the latest safari update





Swanky said:


> V e r a h slow!!!


Ah not just me then!


----------



## sdkitty

today when I try to navigate to see a new alert or to open a thread, ther is a long pause.....I thought maybe it was my PC but is doesn't seem to be happening on other sites.  something going on?


----------



## whateve

Extremely slow.


----------



## Swanky

@Vlad knows and is on it!


----------



## coloradolvr

I also can't seem to search.  Keep getting the "oops" message.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, he knows there's several technical issues.


----------



## south-of-france

Ah ok. I couldn’t reach tpf this morning.

Here’s another pic that only shows the top half: 





						Does this exist somewhere?
					

It is basically a scaled down version of this, just the Panthere head with lacquer spots and tsarvorite eyes, about 1” diameter in size. It comes on a fine chain, about 16” so it is a short necklace. No option to wear long or shortened like this version. No diamond on the clasp. I saw the YG...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The response time seems to be fixed, for me at least - But I am unable to view a Members post history? Just comes up as "No results found" even though they have x' amount of posts.


----------



## Luvbolide

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The response time seems to be fixed, for me at least - But I am unable to view a Members post history? Just comes up as "No results found" even though they have x' amount of posts.




Was just coming here to mention this!  I am having the same problem.


----------



## Vlad

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The response time seems to be fixed, for me at least - But I am unable to view a Members post history? Just comes up as "No results found" even though they have x' amount of posts.





Luvbolide said:


> Was just coming here to mention this!  I am having the same problem.




The search index needed to be rebuild, which is a lengthy process and should be done in the next few hours. Sorry for the troubles!

edit: it appears like the process was completed!


----------



## Luvbolide

Vlad said:


> The search index needed to be rebuild, which is a lengthy process and should be done in the next few hours. Sorry for the troubles!
> 
> edit: it appears like the process was completed!






Thanks very much!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Hey @Vlad , I was reading Megs’ review of the Whole Foods tote and I wanted to comment.  would there ever be a way of commenting on the Blog articles by using our TPF login info? Is there a plug-in or add-on for that? I don’t want to join google, fakebook, discus et al.
thanx


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> Hey @Vlad , I was reading Megs’ review of the Whole Foods tote and I wanted to comment.  would there ever be a way of commenting on the Blog articles by using our TPF login info? Is there a plug-in or add-on for that? I don’t want to join google, fakebook, discus et al.
> thanx


I agree! Often I've wanted to comment.


----------



## Vlad

V0N1B2 said:


> Hey @Vlad , I was reading Megs’ review of the Whole Foods tote and I wanted to comment.  would there ever be a way of commenting on the Blog articles by using our TPF login info? Is there a plug-in or add-on for that? I don’t want to join google, fakebook, discus et al.
> thanx





whateve said:


> I agree! Often I've wanted to comment.



There's a way to integrate our forum platform with the Disqus comment system via single-sign on (SSO) and I will look into getting it implemented once I roll out the next major version of the forum software soon.


----------



## beebee79

Excited to join this community!


----------



## atoizzard5

Hi there, I posted a certificate in the Loewe forum of my authenticated bag - but I forgot to black out my unique code. I can’t edit the post anymore, was wondering if a mod can delete my certificate from the post? Thank you! It is in the “Loewe authentication service” thread


----------



## Elliespurse

atoizzard5 said:


> Hi there, I posted a certificate in the Loewe forum of my authenticated bag - but I forgot to black out my unique code. I can’t edit the post anymore, was wondering if a mod can delete my certificate from the post? Thank you! It is in the “Loewe authentication service” thread


Hi, the quickest is to click the Report button in the post with your pic and explain you want it removed. @Swanky could also look at this.


----------



## atoizzard5

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the quickest is to click the Report button in the post with your pic and explain you want it removed. @Swanky could also look at this.



thank you!! I’ll do that


----------



## pinky7129

Any updates on that app?


----------



## DancingKelly

Hello, could you please let me know where I can find the right thread for Hermes 2021 leather colours? Ideally for the Fall / Winter season?

I've had a look before becoming a member and couldn't find it. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Swanky

DancingKelly said:


> Hello, could you please let me know where I can find the right thread for Hermes 2021 leather colours? Ideally for the Fall / Winter season?
> 
> I've had a look before becoming a member and couldn't find it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I don't peruse Hermes, but have you checked this thread?




__





						Discuss: Current Color/Leather Availability
					

Good morning ladies and gents! I would like to create a thread with all of your help that lists which colors come in each leather.  It seems that it is a frequent question, and we need a reference for people to look so that they know what colors are available in a particular leather.  I will...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




That reference forum likely can answer your questions.


----------



## acrowcounted

DancingKelly said:


> Hello, could you please let me know where I can find the right thread for Hermes 2021 leather colours? Ideally for the Fall / Winter season?
> 
> I've had a look before becoming a member and couldn't find it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hermes is not like Chanel and other brands. They do not post, or announce, or preview their new season colors in any defined formal way. It is up to the intel of the community (from personal SA relationships) to supply and decipher this information each season. Unfortunately, due to increased numbers of clout chasers, both internal and external to tpf, the willingness of many members to publicly divulge this information has largely decreased to where it takes much longer to accumulate. In fact, it’s now somewaht routine that new colors aren’t realized by the group until they start hitting the store displays. All that being said, any intel that folks are willing to share generally goes in these two threads:





						Podium Master Thread
					

This thread is the Podium Master Thread for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event.   For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):  Podium Order  i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can...




					forum.purseblog.com
				







__





						Hermès A/W fall/winter 2021 RTW and accessories
					

Did anyone just watch the video of the fall-winter 2021 runway show? I'm not one to follow fashion runway shows but it was pretty cool to watch! Loved the dance and preview of the RTW pieces...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Swanky

^much better coming from someone who knows anything more about H than me!!


----------



## DancingKelly

acrowcounted said:


> Hermes is not like Chanel and other brands. They do not post, or announce, or preview their new season colors in any defined formal way. It is up to the intel of the community (from personal SA relationships) to supply and decipher this information each season. Unfortunately, due to increased numbers of clout chasers, both internal and external to tpf, the willingness of many members to publicly divulge this information has largely decreased to where it takes much longer to accumulate. In fact, it’s now somewaht routine that new colors aren’t realized by the group until they start hitting the store displays. All that being said, any intel that folks are willing to share generally goes in these two threads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podium Master Thread
> 
> 
> This thread is the Podium Master Thread for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event.   For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):  Podium Order  i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès A/W fall/winter 2021 RTW and accessories
> 
> 
> Did anyone just watch the video of the fall-winter 2021 runway show? I'm not one to follow fashion runway shows but it was pretty cool to watch! Loved the dance and preview of the RTW pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thank you for letting me know, that's such a shame but I also appreciate the discretion of those in the know 

I'll keep an eye on both threads and thanks again for taking the time to reply!


----------



## whateve

A new problem started last night and is intermittent. On certain threads, it appears I'm not logged in. I'm not seeing the "report, like, quote, reply" line, and it says"you must log in or register to reply here." It is happening right now. I can reply on this thread but not on this one: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/involuntary-coach-ban-support-group.894409/page-4690 If I try to log in, it says I'm already logged in.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> A new problem started last night and is intermittent. On certain threads, it appears I'm not logged in. I'm not seeing the "report, like, quote, reply" line, and it says"you must log in or register to reply here." It is happening right now. I can reply on this thread but not on this one: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/involuntary-coach-ban-support-group.894409/page-4690 If I try to log in, it says I'm already logged in.


A couple of times for me too.


----------



## HauteMama

The forum is telling me I am not logged in, but when I press the log-in button, it tells me I am. Then I go back to the forum, and I am not logged in, as sub forums like the OG don't show up. And yet, my avatar is here as I am replying. Help?


----------



## whateve

HauteMama said:


> The forum is telling me I am not logged in, but when I press the log-in button, it tells me I am. Then I go back to the forum, and I am not logged in, as sub forums like the OG don't show up. And yet, my avatar is here as I am replying. Help?


I just posted about this problem 2 posts above yours.


----------



## whateve

I noticed something odd about the problems I'm having with being logged out on certain threads. I think I'm seeing an older version of the thread. I'll see the thread on my watched threads and it will say who made the last post, but when I click on it, and I'm not logged in, the last post is something earlier than that. For example, in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ebay-pet-peeves-post-yours.703361/page-501#post-34583735 on my watched threads it says the last post was by 336 4 minutes ago, but the last post I can see is #7507, made many hours ago, and time it shows isn't my time zone (I think it is Eastern) because now I am logged in and can see post #7507 was made at 11:31 am my time. Before it was showing 2:31 PM.


----------



## HauteMama

It turned out I had to log out and then log in again. Now everything appears the same as it did before.


----------



## whateve

HauteMama said:


> It turned out I had to log out and then log in again. Now everything appears the same as it did before.


thanks.


----------



## Tonimichelle

This was happening for me too yesterday. Fingers crossed it seems ok today. I couldn’t say anything as it was showing as not logged in on this thread so couldn’t comment!


----------



## diamondlaced

Vlad said:


> You just need to post 4 more times in existing discussions and your profile will be updated.


Thank you


----------



## whateve

The multi quote isn't working for me. I'll quote several posts and only the latest will show up when I click insert quotes.


----------



## Swanky

whateve said:


> The multi quote isn't working for me. I'll quote several posts and only the latest will show up when I click insert quotes.


Have you cleared cookies/cache, logged out then back in?

It’s working for me.


----------



## acrowcounted

I’m not sure where you guys want to draw the line with not having political ads on the site but FYI I’ve been getting tons of Fox News and Tucker Carlson ads as of late….


----------



## whateve

Swanky said:


> Have you cleared cookies/cache, logged out then back in?
> 
> It’s working for me.


Thanks. Sorry for my delayed response. I didn't see it until now. It started working again the following day.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Is there anything I can do about the giant pop up ads that are appearing at the top of my screen on my iPad please? It means I can’t click on watched threads etc. I’ve tried just closing them but on the next screen they reappear!


----------



## Vlad

Tonimichelle said:


> Is there anything I can do about the giant pop up ads that are appearing at the top of my screen on my iPad please? It means I can’t click on watched threads etc. I’ve tried just closing them but on the next screen they reappear!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210989


Working on fixing this!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Vlad said:


> Working on fixing this!


I‘ve just come back and it looks ok! Thank you Vlad


----------



## pixiejenna

I keep getting a weird download request basically on anything page/thread I click on here.


----------



## acrowcounted

pixiejenna said:


> I keep getting a weird download request basically on anything page/thread I click on here.
> View attachment 5211145


Same here. 2021 iPad Pro safari iOS 14.8


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm on a older iPad pro but probably a iPad/safari issue I guess


----------



## Framboise321

My last two posts are marooned in moderator limbo even though they violate no rules. How long are posts caged before a moderator checks them?


----------



## Iamminda

pixiejenna said:


> I keep getting a weird download request basically on anything page/thread I click on here.
> View attachment 5211145



Me too.  I just came here to ask the same question.  I am using it on Safari on my IPAD and IPhone. I tried logging out of my TPF account and logging in again, restarting my IPAD and also clearing “History and Website” data in the setting.  I am going to try using the TPF app next.  I hope this can be fixed because it’s annoying as heck.

EDIT: I can’t find the TPF app in the App Store.  I tried spelling it out etc.  Is there one?   thanks


----------



## pixiejenna

Iamminda said:


> Me too.  I just came here to ask the same question.  I am using it on Safari on my IPAD and IPhone. I tried logging out of my TPF account and logging in again, restarting my IPAD and also clearing “History and Website” data in the setting.  I am going to try using the TPF app next.  I hope this can be fixed because it’s annoying as heck.
> 
> EDIT: I can’t find the TPF app in the App Store.  I tried spelling it out etc.  Is there one?   thanks



I don’t think so they used to have an app but deleted it for some reason I don’t recall.


----------



## Iamminda

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t think so they used to have an app but deleted it for some reason I don’t recall.



Thx for your reply.  Are you still having the same problem?  I stayed away for a couple of hours and now, knock on wood, I haven’t seen the box popped up again.  Not sure if it’s finally gone away or it “downloaded” on my iPad somehow .  Before, I kept closing the box without downloading it — hopefully it didn’t get downloaded somehow


----------



## pixiejenna

Iamminda said:


> Thx for your reply.  Are you still having the same problem?  I stayed away for a couple of hours and now, knock on wood, I haven’t seen the box popped up again.  Not sure if it’s finally gone away or it “downloaded” on my iPad somehow .  Before, I kept closing the box without downloading it — hopefully it didn’t get downloaded somehow



Nope I think they fixed the glitch, a few other people posted about it too.


----------



## Mar_

Hello! Just signed up for the forum and wondering if there's no dark mode option?


----------



## sdkitty

Mar_ said:


> Hello! Just signed up for the forum and wondering if there's no dark mode option?


maybe others know what you mean but I don't


----------



## Mar_

sdkitty said:


> maybe others know what you mean but I don't


Dark mode is a feature that would change the display of the forum to a dark color background with light color text instead of the default where the text is black and the background is white. It's just easier on the eyes for some people.

Just wondering if I missed this in settings or is it really not available. And if it's not I guess I'd like to request that


----------



## DME

There are a couple of threads I enjoy reading (What is your latest Hermès purchase? is one of them) that no longer appear in the Hermès Sub-forum list; I can only find the thread if I search on the title. When i remember I’m missing it and search the thread name to read it, I see it‘s marked as Watched. However, I don’t receive alerts when there are new posts and this thread does not show up in my Watched list. Does anyone know why this is happening and how to fix it? TIA!


----------



## whateve

Mar_ said:


> Dark mode is a feature that would change the display of the forum to a dark color background with light color text instead of the default where the text is black and the background is white. It's just easier on the eyes for some people.
> 
> Just wondering if I missed this in settings or is it really not available. And if it's not I guess I'd like to request that


I remember seeing it on the old version of the forum. There used to be all kinds of settings at the bottom of the page. I don't know where it would be on this version of the forum.


----------



## nicole0612

Hi, when I try to mark a thread or forum as read I am getting an error message. I also cannot open a thread I have not opened before. A third new problem is that every thread/forum I have already read are all showing as new and unread. I’m not sure if it’s just me, thanks.


----------



## acrowcounted

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, when I try to mark a thread or forum as read I am getting an error message. I also cannot open a thread I have not opened before. A third new problem is that every thread/forum I have already read are all showing as new and unread. I’m not sure if it’s just me, thanks.


Same. Started late last night (USA) for me. Here is an example of a subforum link which no longer works




__





						Hermès tPF Meetings
					

Discuss and plan get-togethers




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## jbags07

Wondering if our ‘watched threads’ has been removed , or is this a temporary glitch? I can no longer find my list of my watched threads in my account….thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

@Vlad did the forum have a reset or something? Is that why everyone's watched threads are funky?
All of my ignored forums and threads are back visible again.
Please don't make me see instafamous fauxionistas posing just so with their highly styled junk in the "celebrities" with their X Brand. Please! Please, I beg you! Nooooo!


----------



## jbags07

Update; after further investigation, i discovered the watched threads are now listed under the ‘my content’ heading…


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

@Vlad, hey, no worries!

You, at least executed and implemented a new version of tPF and I applaud the effort with the new install.

NOT EASY, fellow tPFers

My credentials in tech esp software, which are pretty fricken amazing having started my career in my 20’s programming one of the the first & highly visible banking apps via cobol & IDMS back in the DAY - like prehistoric and continued 11-programming languages later until promoted to Director level@NYC tech company.

Am retired and so thankful for the long hard days and nights - parallel software tests@midnight are esp fun!

So, yea I’m throwing in a positive note, implementation is def a b@tch, @Vlad and we  appreciate you!


----------



## whateve

VigeeLeBrun said:


> @Vlad, hey, no worries!
> 
> You, at least executed and implemented a new version of tPF and I applaud the effort with the new install.
> 
> NOT EASY, fellow tPFers
> 
> My credentials in tech esp software, which are pretty fricken amazing having started my career in my 20’s programming one of the the first & highly visible banking apps via cobol & IDMS back in the DAY - like prehistoric and continued 11-programming languages later until promoted to Director level@NYC tech company.
> 
> Am retired and so thankful for the long hard days and nights - parallel software tests@midnight are esp fun!
> 
> So, yea I’m throwing in a positive note, implementation is def a b@tch, @Vlad and we  appreciate you!


I programmed in Cobol and IBM 360 assembler back in the day too. I designed systems for Blue Shield, Mastercard (before it was Mastercard), and Levi's.


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> I programmed in Cobol and IBM 360 assembler back in the day too. I designed systems for Blue Shield, Mastercard (before it was Mastercard), and Levi's.


Was it Master Charge back then? Damn I feel old 

But seriously, about those ignored forums/threads... do I need to just go back and manually input them again, or will you flip a switch and it will correct itself?

*EDIT* never mind. You fixed it @Vlad 
Thank you


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> Was it Master Charge back then? Damn I feel old
> 
> But seriously, about those ignored forums/threads... do I need to just go back and manually input them again, or will you flip a switch and it will correct itself?
> 
> *EDIT* never mind. You fixed it @Vlad
> Thank you


It was Mastercharge, but before that it was an alliance of several banks to compete against BankAmericard. I remember taking a business trip to check out optical character recognition equipment, so they could use machines to read the handwritten amounts on credit card slips. Remember the old days, when credit card slips had carbons?


----------



## redney

whateve said:


> It was Mastercharge, but before that it was an alliance of several banks to compete against BankAmericard. I remember taking a business trip to check out optical character recognition equipment, so they could use machines to read the handwritten amounts on credit card slips. Remember the old days, when credit card slips had carbons?


Yes! And the manual imprinter machine (lol, have no idea of the device's proper name) to take an imprint of the card number on the carbon copy receipts?


----------



## Is this real

Vlad said:


> Hello all, welcome to yet another iteration of our beloved community. Most of what you see should be familiar, at least on the surface. Underneath the paint there's a lot of modernizing that's gone into this build, which should make things more enjoyable for you to interact with our community. The forum is now a lot more mobile friendly, faster and more reliable. Posting comments, reacting to other users' posts and sharing pictures is now easier than ever before.
> 
> The good news is that this new software allows us to finally embark on some cool new forum features and initiatives that I have been putting off developing on the old platform. So in that spirit, stay tuned for some really cool, new bits hitting TPF in the coming weeks and months.
> 
> Some highlights of this new TPF version:
> 
> 
> You can now react to posts, similarly to how you would on other social platforms (go beyond the _like_)
> Collapse sub-forums and sticky threads to get to active discussions quicker.
> Easy Giphy integration. Nothing says how you feel about a topic than an animated GIF from your fave movie or show.
> 
> View attachment 4753303
> 
> 
> The Trending tab is back - a cool new way to discover where the discussions are lively right now!
> Post new threads right inside your favorite forum. Just look for the block above the thread listing and click or tap it. Voila!
> Find Threads offers a new way to find threads you posted in or threads that are unanswered, so you can help out the community.
> ...and much more. I'll be posting announcements of new features as they roll out.
> 
> Cheers to you and thank you for being a part of this community for the past 15 years. Post any feedback you may have below and we'll make sure to address it.



Love this site.  I’ve only just joined but it’s really informative.  Cheers x


----------



## waimanalo18

Vlad said:


> Hello all, welcome to yet another iteration of our beloved community. Most of what you see should be familiar, at least on the surface. Underneath the paint there's a lot of modernizing that's gone into this build, which should make things more enjoyable for you to interact with our community. The forum is now a lot more mobile friendly, faster and more reliable. Posting comments, reacting to other users' posts and sharing pictures is now easier than ever before.
> 
> The good news is that this new software allows us to finally embark on some cool new forum features and initiatives that I have been putting off developing on the old platform. So in that spirit, stay tuned for some really cool, new bits hitting TPF in the coming weeks and months.
> 
> Some highlights of this new TPF version:
> 
> 
> You can now react to posts, similarly to how you would on other social platforms (go beyond the _like_)
> Collapse sub-forums and sticky threads to get to active discussions quicker.
> Easy Giphy integration. Nothing says how you feel about a topic than an animated GIF from your fave movie or show.
> 
> View attachment 4753303
> 
> 
> The Trending tab is back - a cool new way to discover where the discussions are lively right now!
> Post new threads right inside your favorite forum. Just look for the block above the thread listing and click or tap it. Voila!
> Find Threads offers a new way to find threads you posted in or threads that are unanswered, so you can help out the community.
> ...and much more. I'll be posting announcements of new features as they roll out.
> 
> Cheers to you and thank you for being a part of this community for the past 15 years. Post any feedback you may have below and we'll make sure to address it.



Hi there! I cant seem to find the Marketplace. Is there a restriction to be able to sell on that thread? Thank you so much!


----------



## Swanky

waimanalo18 said:


> Hi there! I cant seem to find the Marketplace. Is there a restriction to be able to sell on that thread? Thank you so much!



It’s a perk for our long term contributing members


----------



## waimanalo18

Swanky said:


> It’s a perk for our long term contributing members


Got it thank you!


----------



## fayeyfp

thank you!



Vlad said:


> Hello all, welcome to yet another iteration of our beloved community. Most of what you see should be familiar, at least on the surface. Underneath the paint there's a lot of modernizing that's gone into this build, which should make things more enjoyable for you to interact with our community. The forum is now a lot more mobile friendly, faster and more reliable. Posting comments, reacting to other users' posts and sharing pictures is now easier than ever before.
> 
> The good news is that this new software allows us to finally embark on some cool new forum features and initiatives that I have been putting off developing on the old platform. So in that spirit, stay tuned for some really cool, new bits hitting TPF in the coming weeks and months.
> 
> Some highlights of this new TPF version:
> 
> 
> You can now react to posts, similarly to how you would on other social platforms (go beyond the _like_)
> Collapse sub-forums and sticky threads to get to active discussions quicker.
> Easy Giphy integration. Nothing says how you feel about a topic than an animated GIF from your fave movie or show.
> 
> View attachment 4753303
> 
> 
> The Trending tab is back - a cool new way to discover where the discussions are lively right now!
> Post new threads right inside your favorite forum. Just look for the block above the thread listing and click or tap it. Voila!
> Find Threads offers a new way to find threads you posted in or threads that are unanswered, so you can help out the community.
> ...and much more. I'll be posting announcements of new features as they roll out.
> 
> Cheers to you and thank you for being a part of this community for the past 15 years. Post any feedback you may have below and we'll make sure to address it.


----------



## JJK250

How do I edit my posts? I attached pics I want removed. 

Also when I start a reply I can’t cancel it if I decide not to. There is no go-back button.


----------



## whateve

JJK250 said:


> How do I edit my posts? I attached pics I want removed.
> 
> Also when I start a reply I can’t cancel it if I decide not to. There is no go-back button.


If you start a reply and change your mind, you can type something else or just make a post with nm. (never mind). If you wait awhile, the forum software will eventually forget your started reply. Sometimes I like that it remembers, other times it is really annoying.

You can edit your posts up to a certain time limit. There will be a edit button showing on the bottom of the post (on a desktop) if it is still available. It's on the left next to the report button. If it isn't, you can contact a moderator and ask them to edit your post. You can contact a moderator by putting the at sign in front of their user name in a post or you can contact them by private message.


----------



## JJK250

whateve said:


> If you start a reply and change your mind, you can type something else or just make a post with nm. (never mind). If you wait awhile, the forum software will eventually forget your started reply. Sometimes I like that it remembers, other times it is really annoying.
> 
> You can edit your posts up to a certain time limit. There will be a edit button showing on the bottom of the post (on a desktop) if it is still available. It's on the left next to the report button. If it isn't, you can contact a moderator and ask them to edit your post. You can contact a moderator by putting the at sign in front of their user name in a post or you can contact them by private message.


Thanks.


----------



## Swanky

To cancel a post before sending, just delete the text, there  is no cancel button.



JJK250 said:


> How do I edit my posts? I attached pics I want removed.
> 
> Also when I start a reply I can’t cancel it if I decide not to. There is no go-back button.


----------

